# Transgermany 2010



## heidi-munich (30. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ab wann die Anmeldung zur Transgermany 2010 möglich sein wird ?? 
Weder die Seite der Transgermany noch die von Plan b helfen da weiter. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mir ja auch nur nen Termin beim Augenarzt geben lassen aber ich kann nix finden und will den Termin echt nicht verpassen.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## racing_basti (30. September 2009)

sehe ich das richtig, dass es nächstes jahr nur noch 4 etappen gibt?
wann anmeldung ist konnte ich aber auch nicht auf der seite finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heidi-munich (30. September 2009)

Grüß Dich.

Ja, das siehst Du wohl richtig. Das Transgermany 2010 findet auf der Strecke des bereits für 2009 geplanten Allgäu Räs statt, das aber nicht stattgefunden hat. Weiß nicht warum. Zeitknappheit, Genehmigungsprobleme ??? wer weiß.
Ich mag das Rennen unbedingt fahren, deshalb lieber frühzeitig kümmern als später in der Warteliste hängen.


----------



## maore (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd sie auch fahren.Bin mal auf die Strecke gespannt,vor allem auf die Topo ob es eher lange Anstiege wie bei der Transalp gibt? Mir wären mehrere mittel lange anstiege am liebsten?


----------



## herr.gigs (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie es zu der Streckenänderung kam: http://www.radsport-zacherl.de/218.html
Momentaner Stand der Dinge 300 Anmeldegebühr, Anmeldung ab Nov/Dez, Start jetzt voraussichtl. in Garmisch siehe: http://mtb.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=19028

Meine Meinung: Zu viele HM, zu wenige KM... aber mal abwarten!


----------



## powderJO (27. Januar 2010)

... jetzt so alles dabei bei der trans germany 2010? ich habe einen startplatz, bin mir aber noch nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich am start sein werde -  im moment fehlt mir jede motivation und dadurch auch jede menge trainingskilometer.  aber ok - ist ja noch ein bisschen hin bis zum start und was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch kommen. deshalb:

wer ist dabei?

und habt ihr schon eure unterkünfte klar gemacht? habe mal anfragen an die touri-verbände gesendet, aber der response ist mau. schlimmer als in andalo bei der tac um genau zu sein und das war die zäheste zimmersuche, die ich je in meinem leben hatte...


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2010)

Wie gut, dass ich nicht gemeldet bin  Andalo und Folgaria haben mich zur Weißglut getrieben.

edit sagt: Das ich nicht gemeldet bin bedeutet nicht, dass ich am Ende nicht doch am Start stehe... Und übrigens: Grundlage im Winter wird IMHO überbewertet!


----------



## iglg (27. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und übrigens: Grundlage im Winter wird IMHO überbewertet!



hoffentlich hast du recht !

Bei dem Sch.Winter bekomme ich das mit dem Sport schlecht auf die Reihe. Da nagt das schlechte Gewissen......


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> hoffentlich hast du recht !
> 
> Bei dem Sch.Winter bekomme ich das mit dem Sport schlecht auf die Reihe. Da nagt das schlechte Gewissen......



Das Wetter bei uns geht ja mal so gar nicht


----------



## powderJO (28. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich nicht gemeldet bin  Andalo und Folgaria haben mich zur Weißglut getrieben.
> 
> edit sagt: Das ich nicht gemeldet bin bedeutet nicht, dass ich am Ende nicht doch am Start stehe... Und übrigens: Grundlage im Winter wird IMHO überbewertet!



fahr doch mit - können es uns dann als inoffizielles team ja im feld gemütlich machen... 

das mit der grundlage sehe ich übrigens ähnlich - das reine stundenlange ga-gerolle über mehrere wochen mache ich deswegen auch sowieso nicht. das problem ist im moment: ich mache seit mitte/ ende oktober so gut wie gar nix mehr. war zweimal draußen fahren und vielleicht 3 mal auf der rolle... kann mich nullkommanull aufraffen. irgendwie fehlt mir DAS highlight für die nächste saison - das wofür sich die schinderrei lohnt...


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2010)

DAS ist wirklich wenig. Ich bin wenigstens bis zum meiner Verletzung an Weihnachten noch Crossrennen gefahren. Das mit dem Ziel ist irgendwie auch unser Problem. Ich hab mir jetzt als erstes Ziel die Extrema gesetzt, das hab ich das letzte Mal 97 gemacht  Und am Ende der Saison steht der GRC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (28. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> DAS ist wirklich wenig.



ich nenen das wenn es doch noch irgenwie hinhaut mit der form zum april/mai hin einfach SUPERREKOM, schreibe ein buch darüber und werde  reich und berühmt.  



Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich bin wenigstens bis zum meiner Verletzung an Weihnachten noch Crossrennen gefahren. Das mit dem Ziel ist irgendwie auch unser Problem. Ich hab mir jetzt als erstes Ziel die Extrema gesetzt, das hab ich das letzte Mal 97 gemacht  Und am Ende der Saison steht der GRC.



am gardasee rennen fahren könnte ich nicht. da bin rein mental immer auf freeride-touren mit hüttenkäse im rucksack eingestellt. verbuche das dann unter fahrtechniktraining...aber mal sehen, die extrema wäre schon ein anreiz - stimmt. mit grc meinst du den christalp, oder? steht da ein termin schon fest?


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Januar 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> fahr doch mit - können es uns dann als inoffizielles team ja im feld gemütlich machen...
> 
> das mit der grundlage sehe ich übrigens ähnlich - das reine stundenlange ga-gerolle über mehrere wochen mache ich deswegen auch sowieso nicht. das problem ist im moment: ich mache seit mitte/ ende oktober so gut wie gar nix mehr. war zweimal draußen fahren und vielleicht 3 mal auf der rolle... kann mich nullkommanull aufraffen. irgendwie fehlt mir DAS highlight für die nächste saison - das wofür sich die schinderrei lohnt...



das macht ja eh schon lange niemand mehr...

also Schluss jetzt mit dem unmotivierten Rumgenöhle... beweg Deinen A.... auf die Rolle und fahr 60-75 min Programme G1/G2 und EB´S (Puls oder Trittfreqenz) und gut is...

Ich erwarte Dich topfit bei der TransGermany...ich bin nämlich auch am Start...und freu mich schon drauf !

cu JOE


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> mit grc meinst du den christalp, oder? steht da ein termin schon fest?



Jo, Termin ist wohl der 21. August


----------



## iglg (28. Januar 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> das macht ja eh schon lange niemand mehr...
> 
> also Schluss jetzt mit dem unmotivierten Rumgenöhle... beweg Deinen A.... auf die Rolle und fahr 60-75 min Programme G1/G2 und EB´S (Puls oder Trittfreqenz) und gut is...
> 
> ...



1 x im Monat, oder muss es etwa öfter sein? 

Ich freue mich übrigens auch,  ich hoffe nur, dass ich trotz des miesen Trainings an den 4 Tagen immer noch eine Zieleinfahrt-Performance erlebe, wenn ich ankomme.....  Wäre ja blöd, wenn der Speaker schon schläft, wenn ich ins Ziel komme


----------



## powderJO (29. Januar 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> also Schluss jetzt mit dem unmotivierten Rumgenöhle... beweg Deinen A.... auf die Rolle und fahr 60-75 min Programme G1/G2 und EB´S (Puls oder Trittfreqenz) und gut is...
> Ich erwarte Dich topfit bei der TransGermany...ich bin nämlich auch am Start...und freu mich schon drauf !cu JOE



hi joe - cool, das du dabei bist. fahrst du als mitglied eines teams oder solo? trainingstechnisch habe ich jetzt eine einheit mehr - war gestern tatsächlich mal wieder auf der rolle...



			
				Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> do, Termin ist wohl der 21. August




mmmhhhh - habe gestern abend mal geschaut was es geben könnte an motivierenden rennen für mich - 17.7 salzkammergut-trophy, 
14.8. ischgl, 15.8 eigler und 21.8 dann christalp. liest sich nicht schlecht - voraussetzung wäre aber, dass ich fit werde bis mai...mal sehen...


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Januar 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi joe - cool, das du dabei bist. fahrst du als mitglied eines teams oder solo? trainingstechnisch habe ich jetzt eine einheit mehr - war gestern tatsächlich mal wieder auf der rolle...



  geht doch...

2-3x die woche auf die Rolle und Du rostest zumindest nicht ein...

die TG ist ja eigentlich jetzt ja ein Solorennen...mein Transalppartner startet auch und evtl. noch ein Trainingskollege...mit denen mach ich dann vielleicht ein 4er Team...

Problem wird wohl die Übernachtung... aber es ist ja noch etwas Zeit...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Januar 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> mmmhhhh - habe gestern abend mal geschaut was es geben könnte an motivierenden rennen für mich - 17.7 salzkammergut-trophy,
> 14.8. ischgl, 15.8 eigler und 21.8 dann christalp. liest sich nicht schlecht - voraussetzung wäre aber, dass ich fit werde bis mai...mal sehen...



wenn ich nicht bei der Transalp wäre müsste ich nicht lange überlegen...206km Trophy...es gibt nix besseres...(also ausser Du fährst die TA mit nem super Team (Partner+Betreuer)...)

joe


----------



## powderJO (2. Februar 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> (also ausser Du fährst die TA mit nem super Team (Partner+Betreuer)...)
> joe



reib salz in meine wunden ... wäre echt gerne wieder die gefahren...

gibt es was neues von der unterkunftsuche bei der trans-germany? bei mir sind jetzt lermoss und garmisch fix - der rest lässt mich zappeln. kommt gar nix - auch von den tourizentralen nicht...


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. Februar 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> reib salz in meine wunden ... wäre echt gerne wieder die gefahren...
> 
> gibt es was neues von der unterkunftsuche bei der trans-germany? bei mir sind jetzt lermoss und garmisch fix - der rest lässt mich zappeln. kommt gar nix - auch von den tourizentralen nicht...



fahr Bad Goisern...ich hab Dir da auch ne spitzen Adresse, wo ich immer bin,wenn Du was brauchst...

joe
schickst Du mir die Adressen wo du TG gebucht hast ? (ich hab noch garnicht geschaut) vielleicht als PN, wäre nett


----------



## powderJO (2. Februar 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> fahr Bad Goisern...ich hab Dir da auch ne spitzen Adresse, wo ich immer bin,wenn Du was brauchst...
> 
> joe
> schickst Du mir die Adressen wo du TG gebucht hast ? (ich hab noch garnicht geschaut) vielleicht als PN, wäre nett




nach bad goisern fahre ich nur, wenn ich noch so gut in form komme, dass sich die ultradistanz ausgeht. sonst lohnt sich die anreise kaum ;-) 

gebuchte adressen für tg kann ich dir morgen gerne schicken.


----------



## FrankDe (6. Februar 2010)

Hi Trans Germany Freunde!

Ich hab gerade ein mächtiges Problem.

Und zwar hab ich mich für die Trans Germany angemeldet, jedoch hab ich es nur auf die Warteliste geschafft. Da aber nun sogar die Warteliste geschlossen wurde, hab ich keine großen Hoffnungen, da bei meiner Anmeldeung die Warteliste schon über zwei Seiten lang war.

*Hat von euch vielleicht einer Tipps, um noch irgendwie auf die Starterliste zu kommen?*

Z.B. habe ich mich bei der Anmeldung für die 2 Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten eingetragen, die angeboten wurden. Ist es leichter einen Platz zu bekommen, wenn man diese nicht beantragt?

Oder gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Möglichkeiten auf die Starterliste zu kommen?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## Berne_26 (6. Februar 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> reib salz in meine wunden ... wäre echt gerne wieder die gefahren...
> 
> gibt es was neues von der unterkunftsuche bei der trans-germany? bei mir sind jetzt lermoss und garmisch fix - der rest lässt mich zappeln. kommt gar nix - auch von den tourizentralen nicht...



Bei mir das gleiche, Lermoos fix und Bregenz lässt nichts hören.......


----------



## powderJO (10. Februar 2010)

bregenz hat verspielt - die Ã¼bernachtung kann man sich sparen. fahren von da eh nur 3 stunden nach hause â und zum tegernsee ist es noch kÃ¼rzer... ;-)



startplÃ¤tze gibt es sicher kurz vor dem rennen noch zur genÃ¼ge - war bisher immer so. meiner steht z.b. auch noch zur disposition und ich werde mich sicher sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich starte oder nicht.


----------



## FrankDe (10. Februar 2010)

> startplätze gibt es sicher kurz vor dem rennen noch zur genüge - war bisher immer so. meiner steht z.b. auch noch zur disposition und ich werde mich sicher sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich starte oder nicht.


Ah, ok! Danke! Gut zu wissen.

Naja, dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als abzuwarten.

Gruß


----------



## ]:-> (10. Februar 2010)

> [...]fahren von da eh nur 3 stunden nach hause â und zum tegernsee ist es noch kÃ¼rzer... ;-)


Tegernsee, genau so ist es bei mir auch


----------



## RCC03-Biker (16. Februar 2010)

Bei mir sind bis jetzt die Unterkünfte in Leermoos und Sonthofen fix. 
Tegernsee steht bei mir am Sonntag auch noch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olezi (10. März 2010)

Alexrims hat noch StartplÃ¤tze fÃ¼r Trans Germany und Transalp. Wer an die DKMS spendet, fÃ¤hrt mit. Meldung aus der BIKE: 

Spenden fÃ¼r die DKMS: die letzten PlÃ¤tze fÃ¼r Transalp und Trans Germany
Mit Alexrims in die Alpen: Unser Service-Partner Alexrims versteigert die letzten StartplÃ¤tze fÃ¼r unsere Etappen-Rennen CRAFT BIKE Transalp sowie fÃ¼r die CRAFT BIKE Trans Germany â der ErlÃ¶s der Aktion geht komplett an die Deutsche Knochenmarkspenderdatei (DKMS). Ein Team hat noch die Chance, beim grÃ¶Ãten Bike-Rennen der Welt dabei zu sein. Der Startschuss zur Hatz Ã¼ber die Alpen fÃ¤llt am 17. Juli (www.bike-transalp.de). FÃ¼r die Trans Germany vom 2. bis 5. Juni sind noch zwei StartplÃ¤tze zu haben (www.bike-transgermany-de). 
Was Sie tun mÃ¼ssen: Schicken Sie bis zum 15. MÃ¤rz eine e-Mail mit Ihrem Gebot an [email protected]. Bitte die Anschrift nicht vergessen! Die hÃ¶chste Spende gewinnt, bei mehreren gleichen Geboten entscheidet das Los. Mit ein wenig GlÃ¼ck kÃ¶nnen Sie also nicht nur Gutes tun, sondern vielleicht schon am 16. MÃ¤rz mit neuen Zielen in die Saison starten. Viel GlÃ¼ck!


----------



## heidi-munich (23. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Startplatz hat geklappt......., aber die liebe Form. War im Winter lang krank und jetzt hab ich den Dreck. 
Mir graust es schon vor mir selbst, wenn ich mich vor meinem geistigen Auge über die 10.000 Hm schwächeln sehe. 
Aber was soll's, entspannt angehen, die Tiefblicke geniessen und Hauptsachen ist ankommen.


----------



## canno-range (6. April 2010)

Aufgrund eines gebrochenen Schlüsselbeins möchte ich meinen TG Startplatz abgeben. Da ich ungern auch noch finanzielle Einbußen hinnehmen möchte, gebe ich den Startplatz gegen Selbstkosten ab, das sind die 299,-  Startgebühr plus 50,-  Umschreibegebühr. 

Rückmeldungen bitte per PM

P.S. Da ich am 08.04. ins Krankenhaus zur OP muss, kann sich die Rückmeldung ab dann etwas verzögern. Sobald ich wieder online gehen kann, melde ich mich.


----------



## iglg (6. April 2010)

heidi-munich schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Startplatz hat geklappt......., aber die liebe Form. War im Winter lang krank und jetzt hab ich den Dreck.
> Mir graust es schon vor mir selbst, wenn ich mich vor meinem geistigen Auge über die 10.000 Hm schwächeln sehe.
> Aber was soll's, entspannt angehen, die Tiefblicke geniessen und Hauptsachen ist ankommen.



Lt der letzten Streckenstatistik sind es ja nur noch 8440 hm. 

Mir geht es ähnlich. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Ziel nicht immer schon verwaist ist, wenn ich ankomme


----------



## busch69 (6. April 2010)

Bei mir klappt es leider nicht mehr teilzunehmen.
Daher biete ich meinen Startplatz an.
Startgeld 299,-- +Umschreibegebühr 50,--
Ob der Platz im Massenlager auch weitergegeben werden kann weiß ich im Moment nicht.
Gruß, Jens
(bitte PM)


----------



## canno-range (8. April 2010)

canno-range schrieb:


> Aufgrund eines gebrochenen Schlüsselbeins möchte ich meinen TG Startplatz abgeben. Da ich ungern auch noch finanzielle Einbußen hinnehmen möchte, gebe ich den Startplatz gegen Selbstkosten ab, das sind die 299,-  Startgebühr plus 50,-  Umschreibegebühr.
> 
> Rückmeldungen bitte per PM
> 
> P.S. Da ich am 08.04. ins Krankenhaus zur OP muss, kann sich die Rückmeldung ab dann etwas verzögern. Sobald ich wieder online gehen kann, melde ich mich.



Startplatz ist reserviert bis Geldeingang


----------



## canno-range (14. April 2010)

Startplatz ist abgegeben.


----------



## busch69 (14. April 2010)

Mein Startplatz ist weiterhin zu haben!


----------



## heidi-munich (1. Mai 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Lt der letzten Streckenstatistik sind es ja nur noch 8440 hm.
> 
> Mir geht es ähnlich. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Ziel nicht immer schon verwaist ist, wenn ich ankomme



Ach was, mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall noch da oder komme kurz nach Dir. Zwei Mann sind doch schon ne Party 

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan 221ti (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Startplatz bei der  CRAFT Bike-TransGermany abzugeben, Wert 299,-. Du hast zur freien Wahl noch einen kompletten Bekleidungssatz, je nach deiner Konfektionsgröße wählbar.
Ich kann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider nicht teilnehmen .
Preis VB,-

Gruß


----------



## heidi-munich (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muß ich auf die Teilnahme an der TG nun doch verzichten.
Ich gebe den Startplatz natürlich zum Selbstkostenpreis ab. ( 299,- Startgeld + 50,- Umschreibegebühr)

Alles weitere per PN.


Gruß Jochen


----------



## tofino73 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Zur Info: Die Streckendaten auf der HP sind noch nicht ganz aktuell, wem es schon aufgefallen ist. 
z.B. ist die 4te Etappe in der Zusammenfassung anders beschrieben als weiter unten im Detail.
Hier die offizielle Stellungnahme vom Veranstalter

_*Hallo 
vielen Dank für Deine Anfrage!
Es ist so, dass wir im Moment noch auf die letzten Genehmigungen warten müssen und daher erst zum 15. Mai die Streckendaten veröffentlichen dürfen!
Dann könnt Ihr direkt unter www.bike-gps.com die Daten herunterladen!*_

Happy trails


----------



## ]:-> (11. Mai 2010)

Danke für's reinstellen der Mail! Nachdem die Höhenprofile wieder runter genommen wurden gab es schon viele Gerüchte und Befürchtungen (die am 15. dann hoffentlich ausgeräumt werden können) - ich bin gespannt!


----------



## dirkili (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo, ich muss leider meinen Startplatz abgeben, bitte einfach melden!


----------



## sven1 (11. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Details zur 3. und 4. Etappe und zu den Schwierigkeiten der Streckenführung gibt es übrigens unter http://www.radsport-sonthofen.de/craft-bike-trans-germany/streckenfuehrung-der-trans-germany.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Sven

Danke für den Hinweis. Das tönt nach schnellen Abschnitten mit wenig technischen Herausforderungen und Trails.

Happy trails


----------



## Stucka (13. Mai 2010)

Die Stimmung in den Etappenorten wurde von einigen wenigen Eigentümern, Pächtern und Interessensgemeinschaft so mies gemacht, dass die Streckenplanung torpediert wurde, wo es nur ging. Trails etc. überwiegend Fehlanzeige. Dafür gibts Höhenmeter satt und landschaftlich spektakuläre Strecken. Wird in Zukunft wohl überall schwierig werden, 1200 Biker über Wurzeltrails oder enge Trampelpfade zu schicken. Wir müssen das wohl einfach so hinnehmen, auch wenns sehr schwer fällt. Der Feneberg-Marathon in Oberstdorf ist das beste Beispiel hierfür. Hier wird bald jedes Jahr die Strecke geändert, weil Irgendjemand immer etwas findet, was ihm nicht passt. Wir haben da keine Chance - wenn ein Eigentümer sagt, ist nicht, dann ist eben nicht, da kannst du machen was du willst. Zudem haben gewisse Kreise eine sehr starke Lobby, da knickt die Politik ein und wir sind die Leidtragenden. Im Winter werden dafür Tausende Skifahrer jedes Wochenende mit Bussen und Bahn in den Alpenraum gekarrt... was davon übrigbleit, kann man im Frühjahr dann bewundern....


----------



## Augustiner1328 (13. Mai 2010)

Stucka schrieb:


> Die Stimmung in den Etappenorten wurde von einigen wenigen Eigentümern, Pächtern und Interessensgemeinschaft so mies gemacht, dass die Streckenplanung torpediert wurde, wo es nur ging. Trails etc. überwiegend Fehlanzeige. Dafür gibts Höhenmeter satt und landschaftlich spektakuläre Strecken. Wird in Zukunft wohl überall schwierig werden, 1200 Biker über Wurzeltrails oder enge Trampelpfade zu schicken. Wir müssen das wohl einfach so hinnehmen, auch wenns sehr schwer fällt. Der Feneberg-Marathon in Oberstdorf ist das beste Beispiel hierfür. Hier wird bald jedes Jahr die Strecke geändert, weil Irgendjemand immer etwas findet, was ihm nicht passt. Wir haben da keine Chance - wenn ein Eigentümer sagt, ist nicht, dann ist eben nicht, da kannst du machen was du willst. Zudem haben gewisse Kreise eine sehr starke Lobby, da knickt die Politik ein und wir sind die Leidtragenden. Im Winter werden dafür Tausende Skifahrer jedes Wochenende mit Bussen und Bahn in den Alpenraum gekarrt... was davon übrigbleit, kann man im Frühjahr dann bewundern....



und wenn alle Eigentümer zustimmen kommt der Bund Naturschutz und du kannst wieder von vorne Anfangen.


----------



## Stucka (13. Mai 2010)

das ist ja das Problem - irgendeiner findet sich immer, der dagegen ist, aus welchen Gründen auch immerl Interessant ist aber schon, dass sowieso nur Strecken gefahren werden sollten, die in jeder MTB-Karte drin sind und die sowieso befahren werden. Genau die wurden verweigert, obwohl Naturschutz, Gemeinden und Forst grünes Licht gegeben haben.


----------



## JensL (14. Mai 2010)

Die neuen Höhenprofile sind online.
Sind die noch ganz bei Trost? Wenn ich das richtig sehe: mehr als 70% Asphalt an den letzten beiden Tagen...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. Mai 2010)

Die neuen Höhenprofile sind jetzt online. Muss schon sagen, dass ich doch etwas Enttäuschd bin vom Streckenprofil. Ich frag mich da, ob es überhaupt noch ein MTB-Rennen ist. Asphalt Anteil ist ja extrem hoch. Bei der 3.+4. Etappe fast 75%! Hab ja gelesen, dass es Probleme mit den Wegen und Grundeigentümern gab, aber da sollten sie eher kein Rennen machen. 
Das einzige positive ist, dass es ja jetzt nur noch 7212Hm sind. Konnte die ganze Zeit eh nicht viel trainieren.
Man muss es halt jetzt nehmen wie es kommt.


----------



## JensL (14. Mai 2010)

Ich überlege jetzt ernsthaft nicht zu starten. Das ist nicht wirklich was ich erwartet hatte...


----------



## FrankDe (14. Mai 2010)

Ach ne oder!

Ich kann mir ja ungefähr vorstellen, dass es schwierig ist sowas zu organiseren. Aber wenn ich mal jetzt die Änderungen der Strecke von Januar bis Mai betrachte, hat sich ja so gut wie alles geändert. 

Und der asphaltanteil an den Etappen (vor allem 3 und 4) ist nicht für ein MTB-Rennen üblich.

Ich weiß, wenn die Organisatoren von der Trans Germany das hier lesen, werden sie sagen "was für ein Idiot, der hat ja keine Ahnung was das alles für ein Aufwand ist", aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung und trübt meine Vorfreude auf dieses Rennen sehr.

Gruß


----------



## Augustiner1328 (14. Mai 2010)

hört auf zu jammerm und macht das beste draus....in Riva waren 58,9% asphalt und keine alte sau regt sich auf


----------



## karsten71 (14. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> hört auf zu jammerm und macht das beste draus....in Riva waren 58,9% asphalt und keine alte sau regt sich auf



Naja, in Riva waren dafür aber immer wieder auch ein paar technischere Trails drin. Das hier sieht wirklich nicht nach MTB-Rennen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (14. Mai 2010)

Muss ich dem "Augustiner" recht geben! Das hätte wohl niemand erwartet, dass die Streckenführung so auf Widerstand stösst. Vielleicht hat die Zahl 1200 doch den einen oder anderen Eigentümer heftig erschreckt, zumal ja im Herbst noch von 600 Startern die Rede war. Was auch nicht sooo toll ist, ist das die UCI sich da eingeklinkt hat. Die Elite knallt da drüber, das wird denen herzlich egal sein. ob das dann in der Region die letzte Trans war oder nicht. Ich freu mich trotzdem auf die Trans. Die Cycling Days sind ja auch abgesagt worden, wegen Streckenproblemen. Ein Straßenrennen, mal stelle sich das mal vor!!! Wegen Streckenproblemen! Ich glaubs nicht. In anderen Regionen gibts genauso viel Stress mit Streckenführung, nur bekommt man das Theater hinter den Kullissen nicht mit. Vielleicht sollten die Veranstalter insgesamt mal die Reißleine bei den Teilnehmerzahlen ziehen, würde den Veranstaltungen möglicherweise auch ganz gut tun, oder?


----------



## Stucka (14. Mai 2010)

hat mich jetzt gerade interessiert - 2. Etappe Bike Transalp 2010 Imst-Ischgl, 59,1% Radweg asphaltiert!! Eins wird auch ganz deutlich. Dank EU-Fördergelder wird jeder popelige Schotterweg zu irgendeiner Alp systematisch seit Jahren mit Asphalt überzogen. Der Alpenraum ist schon längst dem Kommerz freigegeben, jede Hütte wird bewirtschaftet, überall geht ein Liftchen hoch, dank GPS findet man jedes Loch, wo noch vor kurzem tolle Wege für Wanderer und Biker waren, sind jetzt Forst-Autobahnen..... leicht frustiert, Stucka


----------



## tofino73 (14. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Reifenwahl diskutieren... Bei trockenen Verhältnissen würde sich ein Semislick allenfalls lohnen

Happy trails


----------



## Augustiner1328 (14. Mai 2010)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Naja, in Riva waren dafür aber immer wieder auch ein paar technischere Trails drin. Das hier sieht wirklich nicht nach MTB-Rennen aus



das kriegst hier halt nicht genehmigt ...ich wusste es schon abends am lago das 3+4 sehr asphalthaltig werden hatte ein gespräch mit dem uli ... mei wie gesagt machen wir das beste draus. ich freu mich schon auf den teeranstieg zur  tuftlalm der wird richtig weh tun


----------



## Augustiner1328 (14. Mai 2010)

wie wäre es mit der sella ronda hero 
Streckeninfos
82 km 4200hm	 
Single Trail 	36 km    44%
Schotter 	35 km    43%
Asphalt 	11 km    13%

50 km 2200hm	 
Single Trail 	33 km    66%
Schotter 	11 km    22%
Asphalt 	6 km      12%

ich bin dabei


----------



## karsten71 (14. Mai 2010)

Klingt verlockend - merke ich mir für nächstes Jahr mal vor. Dieses Jahr passt das leider nicht rein.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (14. Mai 2010)

Jedenfalls reichen jetzt wohl locker sie Conti RaceKing. Hatte erst überlegt pannensichere Reifen aufzuziehen, aber bei dem Asphaltanteil kann nicht viel passieren...


----------



## JensL (15. Mai 2010)

@Augustiner: toller Spruch! 
Ich als Frankfurter komm dieses Jahr einmal in die Berge und will da ordentlich biken und keine Asphaltstrassen bolzen. Da sollte man akzeptieren können, wenn jemand enttäuscht ist.

...und mit Riva: super Argument!!!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (15. Mai 2010)

@ jensL klar versteh ich das...wie schon gesagt die genehmigungen sind ein Riesen problem nicht nur in bayern. Die letzten beiden Transen wurden in erbach gestartet und weil es keine Renngenehmigung für Hessen gab sind wir mal locker bis zu Mainbrücke so 30km mehr oder weniger neutralisiert gefahren um dann scharf zu starten auch nicht der bringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (15. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> @ jensL klar versteh ich das...wie schon gesagt die genehmigungen sind ein Riesen problem nicht nur in bayern. Die letzten beiden Transen wurden in erbach gestartet und weil es keine Renngenehmigung für Hessen gab sind wir mal locker bis zu Mainbrücke so 30km mehr oder weniger neutralisiert gefahren um dann scharf zu starten auch nicht der bringer.



also jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische...das Argument breite Forstwege statt Singletrails wegen Problemen bei der Genehmigung etc. kann ich grad noch mitgehen (obwohl das mE von vielen Veranstaltern einfach synonym dafür gebraucht wird, dass man nur da relativ einfach Tausende von zahlungswiligen Teilnehmern durchschleusen kann...) aber bei Asphalt = Radwege über 70% hört bei mir das Verständnis auf... 

ich war bei der 2.Transgermany dabei...damals noch West-Ost Germany von St.Wendel nach Seiffen ... und das war bis auf die Überführungsetappe durch die Rheinebene("neutralisiert"...da gabs auch die meisten Unfälle...) eine echte MTB Strecke...

Schon die Verkürzung/Verlegung+ Einzelfahrermodus dieses Jahr war für mich eine rein kommerzielle Entscheidung, dafür wie man das Starterfeld (bereits lange bevor die Streckendetails feststanden) am sichersten/schnellsten füllen kann... faiererweise hätte man dann auch den Namen der Veranstaltung ändern sollen...

JOE


----------



## Catsoft (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mittlerweile froh, dass ich nicht gemeldet bin. Ich wollte mich kurzfristig entscheiden und das habe ich jetzt gemacht. ich fahr die MadEast 

Robert


----------



## marocche (15. Mai 2010)

Es ist schon ziemlich enttäuschend, was von der früheren Streckenplanung aus dem Sonderheft noch übrig geblieben ist. 
Der sehr hohe Asphaltanteil speziell auf den Etappen 3+4 passt schon eher zu einem Rennradrennen als zu einem MTB-Marathon. 
Sonthofen und die umliegenden Gemeinden haben sich hier nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. 
Diese Region erweist sich zur Durchführung dieser MTB-Veranstaltung leider als ziemlich ungeeignet. 
Dies ist nicht gerade eine Werbung für diese Region, die zum Biken animieren wird. 
Schon schade um die Startgebühr ...

Gebt mir die alte Trans Germany zurück !


----------



## Stucka (15. Mai 2010)

...das lag definitiv NICHT an Sonthofen oder den Gemeinden, die Genehmigungen lagen schon längst vor. Es lag ausschließlich  an den EIGENTÜMERN und einem INTERESSENSVERBAND, das ganze Theater hat auch politische HIntergründe...darüber wird nach der Trans sicher noch ausgiebig diskutiert werden. Hab mir die DVD der Trans 2009 zugelegt, war nicht dabei, vielleicht täuschen die Bilder auch, aber war die STreckenführung wirklich so toll? War doch auch einiges an Teer dabei, oder? Und viele wenig spektakuläre oder fahrtechnische interessante Forstwege? ok, das Film-Material kann täuschen....Wurde die Trans nicht deshalb vom Konzept her geändert, weil die Teilnehmer immer weniger wurden und die Streckenführung nicht der Brüller war? Wenn alles perfekt gewesen wäre, wäre die ja wohl 2010 auch wieder in den Mittelgebirgen durchgeführt worden, denke ich mal.


----------



## iglg (15. Mai 2010)

Stucka schrieb:


> Es lag ausschließlich  an den EIGENTÜMERN und einem INTERESSENSVERBAND, das ganze Theater hat auch politische HIntergründe...darüber wird nach der Trans sicher noch ausgiebig diskutiert werden.



Die Eigentümer sollte man mal alle namentlich benennen. Dann wissen wir Biker wenigstens, welche Gasthöfe, Hofläden, Ferienbauernhöfe usw. bis auf ewig gemieden werden.....

Dieses dauernde Gemeckere an den MTBlern geht mir langsam auf die Nerven. Die Skifahrer, für die die Berglandschaft  total platt gemacht werden, werden immer mit offenen Armen empfangen, aber wir sollen zwar zahlen und buchen, aber möglichst nur auf den breitesten Wegen fahren.

Deshalb : Holt die Einheimischen, die keine Biker wollen, aus Ihrer Anonymität, damit man weiß, wen man meiden sollte.

Auf die TG freue ich mich trotzdem. Die Strecke ist es ja nicht allein, die so ein Event ausmacht, oder ?

1200 Biker, die Spaß an dem Sport und dem Drumherum haben, ein hoffentlich motiverter Veranstalter und bitte gutes (wenigstens trockenes) Wetter. Das muss einfach gut werden.

Viele Grüße bis in einigen Tagen !!!!


----------



## ]:-> (15. Mai 2010)

Bin ich froh, dass das nicht der Saisonhöhepunkt war. Schade ums Geld ist es trotzdem, denn Rennradfahren kann ich hier vor der Haustüre auch und dann wenigstens auf nem richtigen Renner.
Vielleicht würde es mich nicht so stören wenn nicht dieser Beigeschmack mit der andauernd erhöhten Starterzahl wäre - warum musste das sein und wieviele der Probleme kommen da her?

Der Vergleich mit Riva hinkt aber schon gewaltig, denn bei der TG darf man ja die gnazen hm auch wieder auf Asphalt vernichten. Schade ums Profil...womit wir bei der Reifenfrage wären...Schwalbe Marathon  ?

Sind eigentlich Cyclocrosser zugelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marocche (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab einfach keine Lust, mit der TG 40 km über den Riedberpass nach Hittisau zu fahren. Das ist meine Rennrad-Hausstrecke.
Auch die ersten beiden Etappen wurden auf die langweiligste Variante reduziert. Die vorliegende TG-Strecke ist an Anspruchslosigkeit kaum zu übertreffen, wenn man sich mal anschaut, was die Region eigentlich zu bieten hätte. Ich hab 2008 an der TG teilgenommen. Von Streckenführung und Landschaft war ich echt angetan. Teer, Forstwegautobahn und Trail in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis. Langeweile kam da wirklich nicht auf. Ich kann nur sagen, dass man sich mit der aktuellen Streckenführung deutlich zurück bewegt hat.
Warum die Veranstaltung von den Teilnehmern nicht so recht angenommen wurde kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Die schwache Werbung und Berichterstattung in der Bike waren natürlich auch nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (16. Mai 2010)

@ Maroche 2009 hast von der Landschaft wegen dem sch... Wetter nicht viel gesehen und die waldwege waren so weich dass ich mich über etwas mehr Teer gefreut hätte. ich fand aber die alte Strecke okay . Es geht halt um kohle wenn es zu wenig Leute annehmen verdienst du nichts. 
Also neues Konzept und plötzlich was ich nie verstehen konnte riesen Anmeldehype.

was mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet als Der Teer ist wie kommt dieses Riesenfeld über die Partnachalm.Wenn im Erie- Stich nur ein paar schieben dann schiebt der komplette Rest.Weils zu eng wird.

noch was dreht mal am Wetter wie es z.zt. ist wäre absoluter Mist. Ob Viel Teer oder wenig.

schönes We  
ich geh laufen weil hier pisst es und hat 5°


----------



## marocche (16. Mai 2010)

Ich denke eine Veranstaltung über 4 Tage (Do auch noch Feiertag) von 
Garmisch nach Bregenz zieht sicherlich wesentlich mehr Teilnehmer an als
die alte TG über 7 Etappen. Die ist halt logistisch und preislich wesentlich aufwändiger für die Teilnehmer. 
Prinzipiell hört sich die aktuelle Geschichte auch prima an. Das da so was rauskommt hatte sicherlich keiner (auch nicht der Veranstalter; der kann einem schon auch leid tun. Uli Stanciu hätte uns sicherlich gerne eine bessere Strecke geboten) erwartet. 
Wir Teilnehmer haben damals bei der Anmeldung leider die Katze im Sack gekauft. Die Streckenplanung, wie sie z.B. im Sonderheft veröffentlicht wurde wäre ja auch eine geile Sache geworden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele Einheimische bei genauer Kenntnis der Strecke auf eine Teilnahme verzichtet hätten. Zumindest äußern sich viele Bekannte von mir in diese Richtung.


----------



## Stucka (16. Mai 2010)

@marocche: du hast vollkommen recht! Die Region hätte viel mehr zu bieten, wurde aber sang- und klanglos z.Teil sogar ohne Begründung verweigert. Eine der ersten Varianten, die geplant war für die Schlussetappe: Sonthofen-Hüttenberger Eck-Gunzesrieder Tal-Scheidwang-Lecknertal-Hittisau usw. Als der Knotenpunkt Scheidwang und die Einfahrts ins Lecknertal verweigert wurde, war Sense mit der Strecke. Also von Neuem. Dann kam Rohrmoos ins Gespräch, Zusage, dann sofort Verweigerung. Wie in aller Welt soll man dann nach Hittisau kommen? Bleibt nur der  Riedbergpass. Auch Pfronten sollte ganz anderst An- und Abgefahren werden. Irgendwie müssen wir heilfroh sein, dass überhaupt noch eine Strecke zustande gekommen ist und die mittlerweile (hoffentlich) "safe" ist. Ich bin mir sicher: sollte die Trans 2010 nicht das von vielen Skeptikern und Anliegern erwartete Chaos und Schäden verursachen, kann 2011 die Streckenführung neu überdacht werden, dann vielleicht gibt es das große Umdenken, dass alles so schlimm nicht war. Von der TG profitieren ja auch Viele (Übernachtungen etc.), bisher hat sich auch kaum Jemand "geoutet" der für die TG ist! Trotzdem: die Veranstalter wären gut beraten, die Teilnehmerzahl in einem vertretbaren Rahmen zu deckeln. Der "Anmeldehype", wie Augustiner das sagt, hat seinen Grund darin, dass endlich Höhenmeter in den Alpen geboten werden, die Startgebühren runter sind und man keine ganze Woche Urlaub mehr verballern muss. Dem überwiegenden Teil der Fahrer wird ohnehin (fast) wurscht sein, ob Teer oder Waldweg, der wird schon mit den Höhenmetern beschäftigt sein. Nochmal: beschauliche, enge, steinige Wege zu idyllischen Alpen sind bald restlos Geschichte. Es wird ashpaltiert auf Teufel komm raus. Ein kühn angelegter, asphaltierter Alpweg mit 20-25% Steigung hat auch was für sich und ist für "Jedermann" fahrbar, die Spezialisten und Cracks werden sich die TG ohnehin nicht mehr antun wollen. Trails für 1200 Leute auszuweisen, funktioniert nicht mehr. Die Abfahrt vom Wallberg beim Tegernsee-Marathon 2008 hat danach ausgeschaut, wie ein Truppenübungsplatz.


 Wir erleben ja jedes Jahr beim Oberstdorf-MTB-Marathon, was abgeht, wenn ein paar Hundert Leute Bikes in Tobel runter-und hochtragen müssen oder auf Trails mit Wanderern in Konflikt kommen: Staus, Stress, Ärger unter Bikern und mit Wanderern. Das Gästebuch ist voll Kritik an der STreckenführung.

Lasst uns doch trotz allem das Event genießen, da hat Iglg in seinem Beitrag schon recht. Die Etappenstädte werden sich gerade wegen dem Fiasko "Streckenführung" den Hintern aufreissen, dass es uns dort gefällt. In diesem Sinne.... Wetter im Allgäu zur Zeit voll (!!) beschissen, Regen, Kälte, alles aufgeweicht, oben noch jede Menge Schnee. Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Berne_26 (16. Mai 2010)

Von Augustiner:
(was mir mehr Kopfzerbrechen bereitet als Der Teer ist wie kommt dieses Riesenfeld über die Partnachalm.Wenn im Erie- Stich nur ein paar schieben dann schiebt der komplette Rest.Weils zu eng wird.)

Da gebe Ich Dir vollkommen Recht, jeder wo die Strecke kennt kann sich das vorstellen das hier 3/4 der Teilnehmer steht, erstens eine steile Rampe. zweitens wird es eng. 

Wegen der Streckenführung ist halt echt sch...!!!
Aber was hilft es machen wir das beste draus.....


----------



## ghostclimber (16. Mai 2010)

Finde die Streckenführung auch besch....!

Aber so wie es zur Zeit noch über 1000m aussieht, hat es vielleicht den Vorteil, das man das meiste fahren kann, denn von Schneematsch versumpfte Trails, sind nicht so der Bringer. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das der Schnee komplett wegschmilzt in den nächsten zwei Wochen.
Was mich aber ärgert ist das so das Niveau der TG stark vereinfacht wurde.
Weniger Höhenmeter/Kilometer pro Tag und weniger/fast keine Trails verkürzen und vereinfachen die einzelnen Etappen schon beträchtlich.

Schade!!!!!!


----------



## Spinracer (16. Mai 2010)

Für mich hat der Veranstalter schon eine gewisse Teilschuld an dem Dilemma: 1. verdoppeln des Teilnehmerfeldes (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) 2. nicht rechtzeitig einen Schlussstrich gezogen, nachdem die Chancen für eine Genehmigung der geplanten Streckenführung Richtung Null sanken. Die Orte Sonthofen + Pfronten haben halt eher den Radtouristen, der mit seinem E-Bike die asphaltierte Strasse auf die Alm (und dort eine gscheite Brotzeit zu sich nimmt) hochschreddert, im Fokus. Wenn ich hunderte Kilometer anreise (bei dem internationalen Teilnehmerfeld kann das schon sein) erwarte ich eine entsprechende Streckenführung, die man mit dem Begriff MTB verbindet. Da tut sich der Veranstalter keinen Gefallen ...

Mein Tipp http://www.zillertal-bikechallenge.com/ - Höhenmeter satt und "richtige" MTB-Strecke


----------



## JensL (16. Mai 2010)

Hi, bin heute Offenburg gefahren und die Form stimmt. Daher steht für mich der Entschluss fest, dass ich die TG nicht fahren werden. 
Schade ums Geld, aber so etwas wie die 3. Etappe ist ein Witz und da ich dieses Jahr etwas knapp mit Urlaub bin, lasse ich es lieber.

Versuche jetzt meine Unterkünfte zu stornieren und mich stattdessen für den Monte Generoso Marathon anzumelden.

Schade eigentlich, bin 2005/2006 die Transalp gefahren und mich hat das 4-Tage Konzept angesprochen. Transalp war mir für dieses Jahr zur lang und die TG wäre mit deutlich weniger Aufwand zu bestreiten gewesen.

Bin auf Eure Erfahrungen gespannt. 

Viel Erfolg.

P.S.: wer einen Startplatz + Hotel/Pensions Ünterkünfte sucht: bitte melden. Unterkünfte sind als Doppelzimmer gebucht.

JensL


----------



## tofino73 (17. Mai 2010)

Neue Eckdaten:

*7212 Höhenmeter und 286,13 Kilometer,* letzte Etappe 75% Asphalt...

Happy trails


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. Mai 2010)

Das schreit doch förmlich danach, 2 Etappen draus zu machen. Die erste von mir aus mit dem MTB, die zweite mit dem Crosser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2010)

Crosser war auch so meine Idee für die 4. Etappe


----------



## frontbiker (17. Mai 2010)

hallo alle!

Ich habe heute ein email bekommen. Es heisst:

_"Besonderer Service von Bike GPS: Sie kÃ¶nnen die GPS Daten der Craft Bike Trans Germany 2010 powered by Nissan Ã¼ber den neuen Internet-Tourenplaner auf __www.bike-gps.com__ anschauen und als RichTrack (prÃ¤ziser GPS Track, alle Wegpunkte, Roadbook und HÃ¶henprofil in einer Datei) zusÃ¤tzlich kaufen. _

_*Das Neue in diesem Jahr: Sie kÃ¶nnen die Strecke im Bike GPS Tourenplaner auch auf der KOMPASS Karte anschauen (klicken Sie im Tourenplaner auf Ansicht > Kompass Karte) und den RichTrack auch inklusive der KOMPASS Karte erwerben.* _

_Das bedeutet, dass beim Kauf der GPS Daten die Karte in den RichTrack Ihrer Tour mit eingepackt wird. Mit der neuen Version der kostenlosen Bike GPS RichTrack Factory Software (kostenlos bei __www.bikeâgps.com__) kÃ¶nnen Sie die Karte mit Ihrer Tour anschauen und HÃ¶henprofil und Roadbook ausdrucken und natÃ¼rlich die GPS Daten auf Ihr Garmin GerÃ¤t Ã¼bertragen â siehe Information unten. "_

Kann einigen ein AuslÃ¤nder erklÃ¤ren was das EIGENTLICH bedeutet? Ich brauche einfach fÃ¼r mein GPS eine Route in gpx-format. Landkarte ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig fÃ¼r einen Besucher. Kann jemand hier in der Forum die Loipe in gpx-format mir schaffen??

Wir sehen uns in Garmish. Asphalt oder nicht Asphalt.

GrÃ¼sse von Oslo, Front Biker


----------



## ]:-> (18. Mai 2010)

GPS-Daten ... nehmt einfach die Hauptstraße, dann seid ihr richtig 

Sorry, also zu deiner Frage: Soweit ich mit Daten von "bike-gps" zu tun hatte, muss man sich die "Bike GPS RichTrack Factory Software" herunterladen und kann nur damit die Route aufs Garmin GPS bringen. Das geht direkt aus dem Programm heraus, ohne mapSource.
Man könnte sie dann wieder in mapSource exportieren und hat so einen .gpx file, aber direkt im .gpx Format bekommt man es nicht.

Schau aber mal auf www.bike-gps.de ich meine da gibt es eine genauere Erklärung, oder schreibe einfach eine Mail dort hin. Ich habe immer sehr schnell Antwort bekommen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2010)

bin auch ziemlich geplättet von der neuen strecke. von einem mtb-rennen in den alpen erwarte ich mir etwas anderes. mehr trails, eh klar. aber auch: mehr höhenmeter und mehr kilometer. die neuen daten schreien echt danach ein 2-tages-rennen draus zu machen, da gebe ich dr. faust absolut recht. dann wäre es wenigstens eine körperliche herausforderung. 

die frage ist: was machen? einerseits habe ich keine lust auf die strecke, andererseits ist alles gebucht und bezahlt. 
einerseits glaube ich, dass es für die orte eine lehrreiche erfahrung sein könnte, wenn keiner anreisen würde und die veranstaltung deshalb nicht den gewünschten gewinn bringt (image für den ort/fianzieller für die wirte und gastbetriebe, andererseits könnte es eine noch lehrreichere erfahrung sein, wenn sie sehen, dass 1200 biker + betreuer bereichernd sein können. 

bin deshalb im moment ziemlich hin- und hergerissen...



edit: man könnte natürlich auch die veranstaltung zu einer gigantischen "open-trails" demo umwidmen. da müsste der veranstalter aber mitspielen - und zum beispiel unter allen teilnehmern t-shirts mit dem motto verteilen, infostände aufbauen und vielleicht auch einen verband wie die dimb mit ins boot holen. dazu vielleicht eine etappe komplett neutralisieren (die letzte bietet sich an) und als demonstrationszug deklarieren - 1200 biker im gemütichen tempo alle in den gleichen shirts wären sicher ein paar gute bilder für die presse. dazu erklärungen warum es soweit kommen musste und schon hat man einen schönen pr-case, der sicher einige aufmerksamkeit generiert für das anliegen der biker und der rennveranstalter...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (18. Mai 2010)

Konnte zwar die ganze Zeit berufsbedingt wenig trainieren, hätte mich aber lieber über die erste Streckenführung gequält. Da hätte es noch etwas spaß gemacht.
Aber jetzt, je öfters ich mir das Streckenprofil anschaue, desto weniger Lust habe ich da mitzufahren. Das hat doch nichts mit MTB zu tun.
Andererseits ist alles Gebucht und auf die Anmeldegebühr will ich auch nicht einfach so verzichten. 
Ist def. meine erste und letzte TG. Für das Geld mach ich das nächst mal lieber einen schönen Bikeurlaub.


----------



## on any sunday (18. Mai 2010)

Ist zwar leider schon zu spät zum mitfahren, aber vielleicht fürs nächste Jahr. Wie man anspruchvolle MTB Mehrtagesveranstaltungen und keine verkappten Rennradtouren durchführt, wissen unsere Nachbarn schon lange. LCMT


----------



## The Tretschwein (18. Mai 2010)

ich wollte zuerst und hab dann aber aus finanzieller Vernunft drauf verzichtet und meinen Platz abgegeben. ZUM GLÜCK!
Meine beiden Freunde sind ziemlich angefressen. Das ist keine Art. Erst die Klappe aufreissen was für ein tolles Event es werden soll und dann kommt raus, dass die Strecke nicht mal genehmigt war.
Ich mein ich kenn mich in dem Eck aus und hab mir eh schon gedacht, dass das nix Spannendes werden kann. Grob war die Strecke ja schon angegeben und die Möglichkeiten sind begrenzt. 46% Asphalt und nur 9km Trail sind eine Unverschämtheit.

Für mich geht das schon so weit, dass ihr euch alle massiv beschweren solltet. Wenn nun jemand nicht mehr starten will, sollte er ohne zusätzliche Kosten sein Startgeld zurückgeben können.

Der Veranstalter versucht nun natürlich den Gau erst mal möglichst klein zu halten und spielt alles runter. 

Wie wärs denn gleich bei der BR3 Radltour zu starten?

..ah ja nix für ungut....


----------



## Catsoft (18. Mai 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ist zwar leider schon zu spät zum mitfahren, aber vielleicht fürs nächste Jahr. Wie man anspruchvolle MTB Mehrtagesveranstaltungen und keine verkappten Rennradtouren durchführt, wissen unsere Nachbarn schon lange. LCMT



Ich finde die MadEast ist auch eine Alternative.... jedenfalls werde ich da jetzt nach 2007 auch wieder am Start sein.


----------



## iglg (18. Mai 2010)

Ok, der Asphaltanteil des letzten Tages ist Müll. Aber weil die Strecke allein ja nicht alles ist, ist es mir lieber so, als bei der TransSchwarzwald, die vor einigen Jahren ganz kurzfristig abgesagt wurde.

Das Konzept, jedes Jahr eine andere Strecke zu fahren, fordert vom Veranstalter halt, sich aus dem Fenster zu lehnen.

Und es wird in Deutschland halt immer schwerer, etwas neues irgendwo durchzuführen oder zu veranstalten, denn irgendeine BI und andere Bedenkenträger finden sich immer.

Als Mountainbiker müssen wir uns aber wahrscheinlich mal fragen, warum wir so einen schlechten Ruf haben, der es Veranstaltern immer schwerer macht, größere Veranstaltungen nach Bikerbedürfnissen neu zu  organisieren, weil man uns Biker zunehmend nur auf Forst- und Asphaltautobahnen sehen möchte....

Und an die, denen die Veranstaltung wegen der Strecke nicht fordernd genug ist : Fahrt einfach schneller, dann habt Ihr das Elend schneller hinter euch und könnt das, was ja auch bei schwererer Strecke schön gewesen wäre, länger genießen 

Wir sehen uns Garmisch, oder ?


vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Und es wird in Deutschland halt immer schwerer, etwas neues irgendwo durchzuführen oder zu veranstalten, denn irgendeine BI und andere Bedenkenträger finden sich immer.



eben. deshalb nochmal mein vorschlag: das rennen um einen tag verkürzen, die letzte etappe neutralisiert und als demo fahren. am besten alle zusammen als geschlossenes gruppetto das man garantiert nicht überholen kann, schön langsam auf den hauptverkehrstraßen zwischen den beiden etappenorten. 

das wäre wenigstens mal ein zeichen, dass man auch außerhalb der bikegemeinde wahrnehmen würde.


----------



## Italobiker99 (18. Mai 2010)

Bitte weitersagen: Habe 2 Startplätze mit Doppelzimmer in Pension zu vergeben.

Auf sowas kann ich mich nicht freuen, da bleib ich hier und fahr die Alpentour UCI 1 klasse Rennen, da geht was!


----------



## The Tretschwein (19. Mai 2010)

ok dann halt vereinfacht:
Wenn Du einen Mercedes aus dem Prospekt bestellst und dann aber nur einen VW Passat bekommst, musst du nicht zufrieden sein. Es geht darum, dass der Veranstalter nicht dein Freund ist der ach soviel fürs MTB übrig hat. Er will Geld verdienen. Es ist ein Geschäft.

Ich verstehe nicht, dass eine SCHLECHTE PLANUNG und SCHLECHTE VORBEREITUNG einfach so hingenommen wird. SCHAFE!

ah ja und nix für ungut....


----------



## Stevens M8 (19. Mai 2010)

Moin,

habt ihr die Zimmer selbst gebucht oder über die Adressen auf der Trans Germany Seite?

Zum Thema Strecke: Bin bisher noch nichts in dieser Richtung gefahren und fahre auch nur mit weil der Startplatz recht günstig war. Schaue mir das einfach mal alles so an.

Gruß Uli


----------



## tofino73 (19. Mai 2010)

Stevens M8 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habt ihr die Zimmer selbst gebucht oder über die Adressen auf der Trans Germany Seite?
> 
> ...



Moin, moin

Habe die Zimmer selber entweder direkt beim Hotel oder über Booking.com gebucht. Habe festgestellt, dass es wieder mehr freie Zimmer gibt ;-) (Pfronten habe ich gestern Abend gebucht) Der hohe Asphaltanteil hat auch sein Gutes 

Happy trails


----------



## Stevens M8 (19. Mai 2010)

Okay hab gerade meine Anfragen gestartet.

Wo liegen den so die Preise??

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigsnub (19. Mai 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> eben. deshalb nochmal mein vorschlag: das rennen um einen tag verkürzen, die letzte etappe neutralisiert und als demo fahren. am besten alle zusammen als geschlossenes gruppetto das man garantiert nicht überholen kann, schön langsam auf den hauptverkehrstraßen zwischen den beiden etappenorten.
> 
> das wäre wenigstens mal ein zeichen, dass man auch außerhalb der bikegemeinde wahrnehmen würde.



das rennen um einen tag verkürzen, halte ich für diese TG als extrem schwierig umsetzbar. Den vorschlag, neutralisiert und als demo für den MTB sport zu nutzen finde ich gut und würde ich unterstützen


----------



## tofino73 (19. Mai 2010)

Stevens M8 schrieb:


> Okay hab gerade meine Anfragen gestartet.
> 
> Wo liegen den so die Preise??
> 
> Grüße



Das kommt immer auf Die Ausstattung bzw. Deine Ansprüche an ;-) Ich habe jeweils einfache Zimmer um die  40.- gebucht

Happy trails


----------



## powderJO (19. Mai 2010)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> ok dann halt vereinfacht:
> Wenn Du einen Mercedes aus dem Prospekt bestellst und dann aber nur einen VW Passat bekommst, musst du nicht zufrieden sein. Es geht darum, dass der Veranstalter nicht dein Freund ist der ach soviel fürs MTB übrig hat. Er will Geld verdienen. Es ist ein Geschäft.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, dass eine SCHLECHTE PLANUNG und SCHLECHTE VORBEREITUNG einfach so hingenommen wird. SCHAFE!
> ...


 
im prinzip richtig. aber das startgeld ist das eine, das andere sind die kosten für die bereits gebuchten (und teilweise bezahlten) unterkünfte. wer ersetzt das, wenn ich nicht anreise? mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sich eine juristische auseinadersetzung wegen 300 euro finanziell nicht rechnen dürfte, wenn man keine rechtsschutzversicherung hat ...

dazu kommt, dass sicher viele ihren urlaub nicht einfach so verschieben können, um halt woanders zu starten zu einem anderen termin. "schafe" trifft es also sicher nicht hundertprozentig - viele beißen jetzt halt in den sauren apfel und werden dann hoffentlich im nächsten jahr ihre konsequenzen ziehen, wenn der veranstalter wieder versucht, seine rennen zu füllen...


----------



## ]:-> (19. Mai 2010)

Also je länger ich nachdenke desto mehr Schuld finde ich in der Tat beim Veranstalter.
Schlimm finde ich, dass die Streckendaten einfach mal klammheimlich auf der HP ausgetauscht werden - keine Stellungnahme, nichts. Ich bin gespannt wie viele erst am Start bemerken werden was mit der Strecke abgeht. 

Leider weiß man viel zu wenige Details...bzw. überhaupt was genau abgelaufen ist um irgendwelche Versäumnisse konkret anzuprangern (z.B. die Sache mit der Verdoppelung der Starter - wohl doch aus reinen Gewinngedanken nachdem das Konzept so gut gezogen hat. Also wenn ich meine Wiese zähneknirschend für 600 Leute frei gebe, würde ich bei "hoppla sind doch 1200 geworden" vermutlich auch auf Durchzug schalten - aber leider alles reine Spekulation momentan)

Was ich wirklich nicht verstehe, dass man nicht die Sache abgeblasen oder verkürzt hat. 
Der Imageschaden ist doch
zum Einen für die Orte über Jahre hinweg nicht wegzudiskutieren - hier starten immerhin 1200 potenzielle Gäste aus zig Ländern die jetzt eindrucksvoll vorgeführt bekommen wo man eben nicht biken kann. Ich glaube kaum dass da noch jemand groß differenziert wie das zustande kommt. 
zum Anderen ist da ein durchaus renomierter Veranstalter mit einem sehr bekannten Streckenchef. Ist das nicht eine Art Selbstzerstörung was da betrieben wird?
Das sind zumindest meine Gedanken dazu.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die Kritik an der Strecke ankommt, damit es nächstes Jahr besser wird. Auch die BJT 2007 war teilweise gruselig von der Strecke, die Kritik ist damals wohl angekommen. Das Konzept mit den 4 Tagen kommt ja offensichtlich an, jetzt braucht man "nur" noch eine passende Umgebung.

Robert


----------



## JensL (20. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich sehe auch einen Großteil der Schuld beim Veranstalter. Die damalige Aufstockung auf 1200 Teilnehmer fand ich schon grenzwertig und ich denke die Quittung hat man jetzt bekommen. 
Leider müssen es die Biker ausbaden, die einen mit einer langweiligen Strecke, die anderen (so wie ich) dadurch, dass die Startgebühr die Toilette runtergegangen ist.

Ich würde mir hierzu einen Stellungnahme seitens der Veranstalter wünschen, in der man eingesteht Fehler gemacht zu haben.


----------



## mrwade (20. Mai 2010)

Tach zusammen!

Ich finde es auch traurig, das es von Seitendes Veranstalters immer noch keine Stellungnahme zu dieser Strecke gibt.
Ich sehe die Schuld auch beim Veranstalter. Ich habe was ganz anderes gebucht als ich jetzt bekomme.
Dr Veranstalter sollte den Leuten freistellen zurück zu treten und daws Startgeld zu erstatten.
Das Argument zählt nicht das die Strcke auch mit weniger Höhenmeter und mehr Asphalt genauso anstrengend sein kann.
Ich kann mich auch im flachen mit dem Rennrad platt fahren, aber ich habe das ganze bestimmt nicht gebucht um mit dem MTB einStraßenrennen zu fahren.
Da soll der Veranstalter sich mal was einfallen lassen.

Also fürs nächste Jahr steht fest nie mehr eine Veranstaltung mit Plan B und der bike, weil hier scheint es nur noch darum zu gehen wieviel Kohle so eine Veranstaltung abwirft.
1200 Starter bei so einer Veranstaltung sind meiner Ansicht nach ein Witz, hätte ich diese Anzahl vorher gewußt wäre ich nicht gefahren.

Aber wie viele Vorgänger schon geschriebeb haben, Kohle weg ,Urlaub genommen.
Urlaub kann nicht jeder verschieben und um das Geld ist es auch zu schade.

Gruß Tom

U,


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2010)

mrwade schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch traurig, das es von Seitendes Veranstalters immer noch keine Stellungnahme zu dieser Strecke gibt.



das stimmt zumindest in meinem fall so nicht. ich habe eine mail bekommen in der folgendes steht (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das jeder bekommen hat und es deshalb ok ist, wenn ich hier einen auszug verÃ¶ffentliche) :



			
				mail u. stanciu schrieb:
			
		

> ...es hat lange gedauert die Strecke der Trans Germany 2010 fertig zu gestalten, aber jetzt haben wir es endlich geschafft. Leider waren auf den neuen Strecke dieses Jahres von Garmisch-Partenkirchen Ã¼ber Lermoos, Pfronten, Sonthofen nach Bregenz die Genehmigungsverfahren mit den BehÃ¶rden und Grundbesitzern Ã¤uÃerst langwierig und aufwÃ¤ndig und es blieb uns nichts anderes Ã¼brig, als eine ganze Reihe von (asphaltierten) Kompromissen einzugehen â besonders im AllgÃ¤u.



warum und weshalb das genehmigungsverfahren so lief wie es offensichtlich lief, kann man als auÃenstehender natÃ¼rlich nicht beurteilen - fakt ist aber, dass diese strecke wohl kaum im interesse des veranstalters sein dÃ¼rfte. 
schon allein deswegen spricht vieles dafÃ¼r, dass es wie bei vielen anderen rennen in deutschland auch, eher an den sturschÃ¤deln einiger weniger eigentÃ¼mer und gewisser lobbyvertreter anderer naturnutzergruppen liegen dÃ¼rfte...

wegen allem anderen kann ich jedem nur raten, sich an plan b zu wenden, offen zu kommunizieren was einem nicht passt und so den dialog zu suchen. die zeigen mehr verstÃ¤ndnis, als sich so mancher vielleicht vorstellen mag, der nur hier im forum seinen unmut Ã¤uÃert...


----------



## The Tretschwein (20. Mai 2010)

fordert halt euer Startgeld zurück. Die Sache ist doch klar. Versprochenes Angebot wurde nicht erfüllt und somit ist der abgeschlossene Vertrag wegen Nichterfüllung ungültig.


----------



## maxmistral (20. Mai 2010)

Der Asphaltanteil liegt bei 53%, klingt im Moment mal richtig übel. Nur wenn ich das mit der Bike-Transalp vergleiche da ist der Asphaltanteil 2010 bei 41%. So gesehen relativiert sich das.

Ich bin jetzt 5x die Bike-Transalp gefahren, beschweren tun sich die Fahrer eigentlich dann, wenn es Trails hat, dann gibt es Staus und Stürze. Die Asphalt-Passagen stört die Fahrer im Vorfeld - beim Rennen kommt es da zu wenig klagen - die meisten sind froh wenn sie ihre geschundenen Körper nicht noch mehr quälen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt 5x die Bike-Transalp gefahren, beschweren tun sich die Fahrer eigentlich dann, wenn es Trails hat, dann gibt es Staus und Stürze. Die Asphalt-Passagen stört die Fahrer im Vorfeld - beim Rennen kommt es da zu wenig klagen - die meisten sind froh wenn sie ihre geschundenen Körper nicht noch mehr quälen müssen.



Dem will ich so nicht zustimmen. 2007 gab es eine Menge kritische Stimmen und die sind wohl auch erhört worden. Sowas wie der Mangenpass geht ja man gar nicht. 

Rauf auf Teer runter auf Trail (wie auf der Etappe nacht Sarnthein) sollte die Devise lauten!


----------



## maxmistral (20. Mai 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Dem will ich so nicht zustimmen. 2007 gab es eine Menge kritische Stimmen und die sind wohl auch erhört worden. Sowas wie der Mangenpass geht ja man gar nicht.
> 
> Rauf auf Teer runter auf Trail (wie auf der Etappe nacht Sarnthein) sollte die Devise lauten!



2007 bin ich auch mitgefahren, den asphaltierten Mangenpaß runterrasen, muß nicht sein, war aber doch ganz lustig. 

2009 hat Uli Stanciu den letzten Pass als Laufpassage drin, also wenn ich alleine fahre bei Trockenheit, dann würde ich den auch fahren können, wenn aber über 1000 Fahrer in einem steilen, nassen Trail, wird halt nicht viel gefahren, sondern 500 Höhenmeter runter gestolpert - da wird vielleicht was geschimpft.


----------



## powderJO (20. Mai 2010)

ehrlich gesagt laufe ich im zweifel lieber einen trail runter, als 'ne straße runterzubolzen. jedenfalls wenn ich an einen MTB-rennen teilnehme. 
ich finde straße rauf schon nervig genug - aber ohne asphalt wird man nicht vertretbar in 7 etappen von bayern an den gardasee kommen. jedenfalls nicht, wenn man es als rennen veranstaltet. deshalb ist es nur logisch, dass man auch als veranstalter kompromisse eingehen muss. 

die tg aber ist halt zumindest in den letzten etappen längst keine kompromiss-lösung mehr...


----------



## iglg (20. Mai 2010)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> fordert halt euer Startgeld zurück. Die Sache ist doch klar. Versprochenes Angebot wurde nicht erfüllt und somit ist der abgeschlossene Vertrag wegen Nichterfüllung ungültig.



Quatsch, da stand von Anfang an : "Aufgrund von Genehmigungsverfahren Änderungen vorbehalten!"


----------



## Merlwin (20. Mai 2010)

Mahlzeit Männer,
ich rege mich auch schon die ganze Zeit über diese scheiß Strecke auf den ich fühle mich richtig Verarscht.
Das wäre das gleiche wenn man sich eine Auto kauf und bezahlt, 3 Monate bis zur Lieferung wartet und der Händler dann sagt: Es ist zwar keine Klima, Navi  und Leder drinnen. Aber da Du ja schon gezahlt hast (Blödmann), geb ich Dir kein Geld mehr zurück!
Als Krönung soll ich dann das Panorama genießen. Ich will ein Rennen fahren und keine Pampa anschauen. 
Ich weiß auch nicht wie so ein Rennen organisiert wird, doch ich kann doch nicht mit dem wichtigsten zum Schluss anfangen und das ist die Strecke.
Was hält der Rest der Gemeinde davon?
Grüße
Merlwin


----------



## JensL (20. Mai 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Quatsch, da stand von Anfang an : "Aufgrund von Genehmigungsverfahren Änderungen vorbehalten!"



Das ist richtig, dennoch hat sich Plan B bei meiner Startplatzrückgabe sehr kulant gezeigt.


----------



## Merlwin (20. Mai 2010)

Da bist Du aber sehr Früh zurück getretten,oder?


----------



## Stucka (21. Mai 2010)

es kommen sehr viel weniger Stornierungen beim Veranstalter an, als es hier aufgrund der Rückmeldungen erscheinen mag - so die Auskunft von Plan B. Die von einigen wenigen Eigentümern und einem konkreten Interessensverband betriebene Verweigerung der ursprünglichen geplanten Strecke wird NACH der TG bearbeitet, um die jetzt genehmigte und sooooooo schlechte  Strecke nicht auch noch auf den letzten Drücker zu gefährden. Das wäre dann wirklich der GAU!!! Nach der TG heißt es: THE IMPERIUM STRIKES BACK! Zudem: wenn die Streckenführung und das drumherum um die TG´s der letzten Jahre so toll gewesen wäre, wäre ein Änderung des Konzepts der Veranstalter doch gar nicht notwendig gewesen, oder? Dann würde man halt immer noch unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit auf Forstwegen in den Mittelgebirgen mit 350 Leuten rumgurken. Kritisiert wird ja nur der hohe Aspaltanteil, nicht grundsätzlich der Streckenverlauf, der durchaus seine Reize hat, dass soll mal gesagt sein.


----------



## tofino73 (21. Mai 2010)

Klar bin ich auch enttäuscht vom hohen Asphaltanteil. Anderseits weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung wie aufwendig die Planung eines solchen Anlasses ist. Ich bin Mitorganisator des Gigathlon (www.gigathlon.ch) in der Schweiz. Dort haben wir gleichzeitig 1400 Athleten auf der Strecke und dies in 5 Disziplinen (Schwimmen, Inline, Rennrad, Bike und Laufen). Die jeweiligen Genehmigungsverfahren ziehen sich über Monate hinweg und glaubt mir, in der Schweiz ist jeder Kanton quasi ein Staat für sich ;-) Obwohl die Leute hier sehr offen gegenüber dieser Veranstaltung Gigathlon sind.

In diesem Sinne, montiert die richtigen Reifen, geniesst die Landschaft und übt das Windschattenfahren ;-)

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (21. Mai 2010)

Was ist das für ein Interessensverband? Hat der sich extra für/gegen die TG gegründet?

Auf der einen Seite kann ich die Widerstände schon verstehen, es sind ja nicht nur 1200 Biker, sondern auch mind. 10 Motorräder und Quads auf der Strecke und die erzeugen natürl. noch stärkere Erosionen, als die Radfahrer selbst. Aber die Etappenorte bzw. deren Bürgermeister sehen nur die 1200 Biker mit ihren Betreuern in vollen Hotels, die Presseleute, den Werbeeffekt für den Ort, etc pp. Ob die Biker jetzt eine technische Strecke bekommen oder nicht, bockt doch die Bürgermeister selber nicht (die Meisten kennen sich eh nicht mit MTB aus...). Also hätte es schon ne große Lobby vor Ort geben müssen, die sich für Trails einsetzt. Wahrscheinl. ist aber die gegnerische Lobby einfach größer und so hat sich die lokale Politik/Verwaltung (die letztendlich die örtlichen Zustimmungen erteilen) deren Druck gebeugt.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir nach der Zieldurchfahrt die Beine noch für 1-2h vertreten und in den Etappenorten bewußt Trails suchen und diese dann hoch und runter fahren... Wäre toll, wenn sich noch Hunderte anschließen würden. Es ist ja dann kein offizielles Rennen mehr, somit kann uns auch der Interessensverband und Co. nix...

Zudem hoffe ich für 2011, dass die TG in einer anderen Region stattfindet. Z.B. wieder im Mittelgebierge, wo sie auch ihrem Namen gerecht werden würde. Dort gäb es mMn auch nicht so viele Genehmigungsprobleme, um auf Trails fahren zu dürfen. Im Alpenraum sind halt mittlerweile echt viele Trails für Biker gesperrt, aber hier im Mittelgebirge kenne ich vll. nur 2-3 Wege...


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2010)

Merlwin schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber sehr Früh zurück getretten,oder?



ich habe ja schon weiter vorne jedem empfohlen, sich mit plan b in verbindung zu setzen. auch mir hätten sie noch heute das startgeld erstattet. wie gesagt - die zeigen verstämdnis und man kann mit ihnen reden.

persönlich habe ich mich jetzt (zwar unter bauchschmerzen) zur teilnahme entschieden - urlaub ist gebucht, die pensionen auch und das drumherum wird sicher stimmen. nutze ich es halt als training...


----------



## ]:-> (21. Mai 2010)

Mal was anderes:

wie fährt man denn am sinnvollsten von Bregenz zum Tegernsee-Mara?
Über München (Autobahn) oder B12 & B472 ... oder ganz anders. Wie sind die Bundesstraßen da denn ausgebaut?


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2010)

mh- dachte eigentlich münchen memmingen. dürfte schneller sein als das gegurke über landstraßen - zumal noch am we...


----------



## powderJO (21. Mai 2010)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil werde mir nach der Zieldurchfahrt die Beine noch für 1-2h vertreten und in den Etappenorten bewußt Trails suchen und diese dann hoch und runter fahren... Wäre toll, wenn sich noch Hunderte anschließen würden. Es ist ja dann kein offizielles Rennen mehr, somit kann uns auch der Interessensverband und Co. nix...



gute idee. 



herr.gigs schrieb:


> Zudem hoffe ich für 2011, dass die TG in einer anderen Region stattfindet. Z.B. wieder im Mittelgebierge, wo sie auch ihrem Namen gerecht werden würde. Dort gäb es mMn auch nicht so viele Genehmigungsprobleme, um auf Trails fahren zu dürfen. Im Alpenraum sind halt mittlerweile echt viele Trails für Biker gesperrt, aber hier im Mittelgebirge kenne ich vll. nur 2-3 Wege...



da dürftest du dich (leider) täuschen. ich weiß welche probleme veranstalter wesentlich kleinerer rennen in hessen und rheinland-pfalz haben mit streckengenehmigungen. oder schau dir mal die strecke des albgold-maras an - die könntest im prinzip auich gleich teeren - wäre kein unterschied. trails werden immer seltener genehmigt - überall. 
deswagen hätte ich es ja so gut gefunden die tg zu einer gigantischen open-trails-demo umzuwidmen...


----------



## Merlwin (21. Mai 2010)

Ich habe versucht aus der TG raus zu kommen und mein Startgeld zurück zu holen. Ein scheiß ging Sie haben mir 10% geboten.
Denn ich wäre mit meinen Kumpels ausgestiegen, wenn es ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_r. (21. Mai 2010)

Naja es ist zwar ärgerlich, aber ändern kann man da jetzt auch nichts mehr dran...
Ich werds als Training mitfahren.
Die Veranstalter könnten ja als Entschädigung dieses Jahr einen Gutschein ausgeben der vielleicht mehr Wert ist wie 50 Euro...


----------



## Stucka (22. Mai 2010)

wir sind Gestern mit 2 Trupps jeweils in Gegenrichtung einen großen Teil der 3. Etappe abgefahren (schauen, ob nach Altschnee liegt etc.). Die Strecke ist vollkommen ok, fordernd mit 4 längeren, knackigen Anstiegen (Spitze 27%), die Teeranteile zugegeben hoch, aber immer wieder unterbrochen von Schotterpisten. Viel Hochwald, richtig gutes Panorama etc. Das sind keine meterbreiten Autobahnen, sondern Alpwege mit 2-2,50 Meter Breite, saubere Kehren usw.. Nix anderes, als wie bei vielen Marathons auch angeboten wird. Um von einem Tal ins andere zu kommen stellenweise Ashpalt-Fahrradwege bis zur Einfahrt ins Tal. "Geschenkt" bekommt man diese Etappen nicht....


----------



## herki (22. Mai 2010)

Stucka schrieb:


> wir sind Gestern mit 2 Trupps jeweils in Gegenrichtung einen großen Teil der 3. Etappe abgefahren (schauen, ob nach Altschnee liegt etc.).




...und, liegt noch Altschnee  ??


Ich habe mich anfangs natürlich auch über den heftigen Asphalt-Anteil geärgert, erwartet habe ich wie alle anderen was Standesgemäßeres.
Für mich gab es drei Alternativen: 

1.: Nicht mitfahren --> scheidet aus, weil bezahlt, Urlaub genommen,  Bahntickets gekauft, alles geplant und organisiert und auch 'n bisschen trainiert 

2.: Mitfahren, aber die ganze Zeit ärgern und motzen --> scheidet auch aus, denn das macht mir nur weiter schlechte Laune und nach dem Prinzip der selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiung wird die ganze Veranstaltung dann auch mistig

3.: Mitfahren und schicksalsergeben das Beste draus machen --> so werde ich es machen  Ich denke man kann am Besten hinterher beurteilen, wie schlimm die Strecke wirklich war. Vor Ort wird es sicher Gelegenheit geben, mit den Organisatoren zu diskutieren und es wird sich dann zeigen, ob ich mich im nächsten Jahr wieder anmelde. Für mich ist auch das Ganze drumherum ein entscheidender Bestandteil so einer Veranstaltung, ich hoffe mal dass die Etappenorte und die Veranstalter jetzt Ehrgeiz daran setzen, sich bestens zu präsentieren.

Auf der TG-Homepage ist ja inzwischen auch zu lesen, dass einige Lokalpolitiker sich der letzten Etappe anschließen wollen. Die haben wohl doch gemerkt, dass 1200 Biker plus Begleitungen nicht verärgert werden sollten, wenn man als Ferienregion bestehen will. Wenn es uns auch nix mehr bringt, finde ich das als Bekenntnis aber schon mal anerkennenswert.

Also, CU in Garmisch 

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Augustiner1328 (22. Mai 2010)

Bin heute die erste Etappe abgefahren.ich sag nur der schluss wird prima. da gehts ins ziel über den schlägle trail.der im oberen teil der langhubigen fraktion vorbehalten ist . unser teil fängt schön wie heist dieses wort flowig an.dann schüttelt es einen schon gut durch .einziges problem wäre wenns nass wird.dann wirds verdammt rutschig.
davor gehts übern höhen weg zu diesem trail auch sehr schön zufahren  .

alles in allem eine prima etappe gut es wird immer welche geben die dass haar in der suppe finden.

regt euch wieder ab bringt eh nichts macht nur magengeschwüre

bis demnächst bei mir vor der haustür


----------



## ]:-> (22. Mai 2010)

Hey, cool dass ihr das abgefahren seid. Da kommt ja fast wieder ein bisschen Vorfreude auf  Vor allem dass das eher kleine Weg'erl sind ist zumindest mal ne gute Nachricht

Gebt doch mal bitte ein kurzes Feedback zu den Reifen.
Denke einige von uns werden vor der dritten einen Reifenwechsel vornehmen. Aber auf was. Slick, Semislick...wie sieht das auf der dritten Etappe aus?

Und auf der ersten, RoRo/RaRa oder RaRa/RaRa oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## scooter_werner (22. Mai 2010)

herki schrieb:


> 3.: Mitfahren und schicksalsergeben das Beste draus machen --> so werde ich es machen



dito

Mal was anderes: 
1. Fährt jemand am Dienstag über Memmingen nach Garmisch und hätte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und mein Bike frei?
2. Fährt jemand die TG mit Betreuung, die eine kleine Tasche mit Netbook und ein paar privaten Dingen von mir mitnehmen könnte?

Werner


----------



## Augustiner1328 (22. Mai 2010)

]:->;7182111 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, cool dass ihr das abgefahren seid. Da kommt ja fast wieder ein bisschen Vorfreude auf  Vor allem dass das eher kleine Weg'erl sind ist zumindest mal ne gute Nachricht
> 
> Gebt doch mal bitte ein kurzes Feedback zu den Reifen.
> Denke einige von uns werden vor der dritten einen Reifenwechsel vornehmen. Aber auf was. Slick, Semislick...wie sieht das auf der dritten Etappe aus?
> ...



ich werd wie immer roro /rara wachsen die ganze tg ich fahr nicht um den sieg mit
naja das mit den kleinen wegerln hält sich schon in grenzen wie gesagt der schluss ist richtig gut...der teeranstieg zur tuftlalm zwickt ganz schön bei durchschnitlich 17% hebt euch ein paar körner auf weil danach geht nicht dierekt nach lermoos sondern dann kommt das auf und ab mit dem trail ganz zum schluss

noch was zum asphalt die teerstrasse beim lautersee hat soviel löcher die könnte glatt als schotter durchgehen


----------



## Stucka (23. Mai 2010)

wenn das Wetter so mitspielt, wie die letzten Tage, wird das - Strecke hin oder her - eine super Geschichte! Wir gehen mit 9 Mann an den Start, alle freuen sich tierisch. Bis auf einen - der hat sich eine üble Verletzung eingehandelt. Dass mit den Politkern, die sich solidarisieren, indem sie mitfahren, finde ich super. Das Signal sollte bei den potentiellen Miesmachern und Verhinderern einer besseren Strecke ankommen! Der REst liegt nun auch an uns: kein MÜll ins Gelände, bei Gegenverkehr auf engen Alpwegen (Traktors, Kühe!!) cool bleiben (vielleicht ein kleines Hallo - auch zu den Alpen-Bisons). Vielleicht schaut die Sache dann nächstes Jahr schon ganz anderst aus mit den Genehmigungen. Auch der Veranstalter ist absolut gefordert, dass alles gut abläuft. Heute in 14 Tagen ist alles schon wieder Geschichte und dann auf zu neuen Zielen....


----------



## Stevens M8 (24. Mai 2010)

Moin,

bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem DZ in Pfronten und Sonthofen.

Hatte jemand irgendwo gehÃ¶rt das noch etwas frei ist so bis 40â¬ pro Person?

Danke

GruÃ Uli


----------



## Stucka (24. Mai 2010)

Hey Stevens MB, ruf mal im Gästeamt an 08321-615291, im Gasthof Adler (Bikerfreundlich) 08321-2309 oder im Gasthof Schwäbele Eck (Nummer habe ich nicht parat), da geht zu 100% was, beide Gasthäuser 3 Minuten vom Ziel entfernt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (24. Mai 2010)

@Herki, waren heute nochmal oben. Nur noch ein einziges Altschneefeld, dadurch "verjüngt" sich die Abfahrt ins Schnitzlertal (Etappe 3)über 40 Meter auf ca.1 Meter, aber bis in 10 Tagen dürfte der weg sein (falls nix mehr dazukommt). Oberhalb der Buchelalpe hat der Schnee dieses Jahr einer gut 200 Meter langen Passage heftig zugesetzt. Tiefe Gräben und Rinnen, Weg abgesenkt. Werden wir wohl schieben müssen, ist unfahrbar.


----------



## maxmistral (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Werner,

viel Platz im Auto haben wir nicht, aber ne Net-Booktasche würde noch gehen.

Happy Trails
Reinhard



scooter_werner schrieb:


> dito
> 
> Mal was anderes:
> 1. Fährt jemand am Dienstag über Memmingen nach Garmisch und hätte eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und mein Bike frei?
> ...


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2010)

hola,

seitdem ich beschlossen habe zu starten, freue ich mich jetz auch wieder drauf. werde schon am samstag nach garmisch anreisen und den garmisch marathon noch mitnehmen. macht das noch jemand so?


----------



## Golly (25. Mai 2010)

Ist vielleicht noch jemand aus München da, der mit mir mitfahren will nach Garmisch? Mein Mitfahrer ist leider kurzfristig abgesprungen und ich suche noch Anschluß ;-) Ob am dienstag Abend oder Mittwoch früh ist mir eigentlich egal...
Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Augustiner1328 (25. Mai 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> hola,
> 
> seitdem ich beschlossen habe zu starten, freue ich mich jetz auch wieder drauf. werde schon am samstag nach garmisch anreisen und den garmisch marathon noch mitnehmen. macht das noch jemand so?



ja ich beide Rennen Heimrennen sind Plichtrennen


----------



## scooter_werner (25. Mai 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> viel Platz im Auto haben wir nicht, aber ne Net-Booktasche würde noch gehen.
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Angebot, Reinhard - das wäre ja quasi das Tauschgeschäft zur TAC gewesen 

Aber hat sich schon beides erledigt. CU in Garmisch


----------



## wadelwunder (25. Mai 2010)

Weiss jemand, ob man das ganze mit dem Rennrad fahren darf?


Mich stört das gar nicht sooooo. 
Ich hab eh dieses Jahr so wenig Kilometer draussen sammeln können (wetter,arbeit,frau), dass ich das wie eine entspannte RTF sehe.
Freu mich auf den Tegernseemarathon. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter


----------



## wadelwunder (25. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand die zufällig vielleicht eventuell Tourdaten (GPS)??


----------



## rich.tisch (25. Mai 2010)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Hat jemand die zufällig vielleicht eventuell Tourdaten (GPS)??



Schau mal auf der Homepage (http://www.bike-transgermany.de/) links unter "Strecke -> Streckenführung"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (25. Mai 2010)

rich.tisch schrieb:


> Schau mal auf der Homepage (http://www.bike-transgermany.de/) links unter "Strecke -> Streckenführung"



Schon klar, aber die wollen sich das bezahlen lassen. Dann lieber Roadbook. Ist eh ausgeschildert und bei 1200 Fahrern sollte man sich schon nicht verlaufen...


----------



## ]:-> (25. Mai 2010)

Mal 'ne Frage an die die schonmal bei einer solchen Veranstaltung im Camp geschlafen haben:
wie steht's denn  um die Sicherheit der Bikes über Nacht? Muss man selbst dicke Ketten anschleppen oder gibts halbwegs sichere Einstellräume?


----------



## wadelwunder (25. Mai 2010)

sollte bewacht sein.


----------



## iglg (26. Mai 2010)

]:->;7191948 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal 'ne Frage an die die schonmal bei einer solchen Veranstaltung im Camp geschlafen haben:
> wie steht's denn  um die Sicherheit der Bikes über Nacht? Muss man selbst dicke Ketten anschleppen oder gibts halbwegs sichere Einstellräume?




Bei den von PlanB organisierten Maras gibt es einen Parc Ferme. Wird abgeschlossen und es schieben schwarze Security-Männer und -Frauen Wache. Das wird es wohl da auch geben ?
Hier der Auszug aus der Teilnehmer-Info - es gibt einen Parc Ferme für die Bikes !

4. PARC FERME
Folgende Öffnungszeiten müssen unbedingt beachtet werden; nur in dieser
Zeit könnt Ihr Eure Bikes bringen oder abholen:
Garmisch-Partenkirchen:
Dienstag, 1. Juni, 12 Uhr bis 21 Uhr
Mittwoch, 2. Juni, 7 Uhr bis 10.30 Uhr
Lermoos:
Mittwoch, 2. Juni, Zieleinlauf bis 20 Uhr
Donnerstag, 3. Juni, 7 Uhr bis 10.30 Uhr
Pfronten:
Donnerstag, 3. Juni, Zieleinlauf bis 20 Uhr
Freitag, 4. Juni 7 Uhr bis 9.30 Uhr
Sonthofen:
Freitag, 4. Juni, Zieleinlauf bis 20 Uhr
Samstag, 5. Juni, 7 Uhr bis 9.30 Uhr
Bregenz: Hier gibt es keinen Parc Ferme mehr!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (26. Mai 2010)

]:->;7191948 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal 'ne Frage an die die schonmal bei einer solchen Veranstaltung im Camp geschlafen haben:
> wie steht's denn  um die Sicherheit der Bikes über Nacht? Muss man selbst dicke Ketten anschleppen oder gibts halbwegs sichere Einstellräume?



Schloss ist trotzdem nicht schlecht hab auch eins dabei. die Parc fermee sind richtig gut bewacht. letztes Jahr ist dort einer mit Hund Streife gegangen. noch was ohropax fürs camp nicht vergessen.schlafbrille kommt auch gut.


----------



## maxmistral (26. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> Schloss ist trotzdem nicht schlecht hab auch eins dabei. die Parc fermee sind richtig gut bewacht. letztes Jahr ist dort einer mit Hund Streife gegangen. noch was ohropax fürs camp nicht vergessen.schlafbrille kommt auch gut.



Ganz genau, der Parc ferme ist der sicherste Platz fürs Radel, aber auch da sind schon Räder weggekommen, das Risiko ist aber geringer als im Hotelkeller festgeschlossen. 

Ein Schloß schadet natürlich nicht, bringt aber auch zusätzlichen Stress, Du muß auch immer überlegen wohin mit dem Schloß, als Campschläfer mußt Du die Taschen früh abgeben, ebenso wenn Du im Hotel den Taschenservice nimmst. Da wird die Tasche mitunter um 7.00 geholt. 
Ziemlich blöd, wenn die Tasche auf dem Laster ist und Du stehst mit Deinem 3kg Panzerschloß in der Hand rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (26. Mai 2010)

Na das klingt doch gut, danke!

@iglg: sag mal woher hast du die Teilnehmer-Info, war das eine Mail? Habe nichts dergleichen gefunden.


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> ja ich beide Rennen Heimrennen sind Plichtrennen



also auch den auftakt am samstag? schaffe ich wahrscheinlich leider nicht - dafür am sonntag halt die lange runde... 




			
				maxmistral schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich blöd, wenn die Tasche auf dem Laster ist und Du stehst mit Deinem 3kg Panzerschloß in der Hand rum.



stimmt. sollte sowas passieren, einfach nach einem schwarzen vw beetle mit 3 fahrradträgern auf dem dach ausschau halten und fragen ob noch was mitkann. im notfall wird bei uns schon noch platz sein für ein schloß oder eine tasche...


----------



## RCC03-Biker (26. Mai 2010)

benötigt noch jemand ne Unterkunft. Habe für Garmisch, Lermoos, Pfronten und Sondhofen welche, die ich nicht benötige.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Stevens M8 (26. Mai 2010)

Bei mir hat sich das erledigt mit der Unterkunft.

@RCC03-Biker 
Danke für deine Angebote.


Grüße


----------



## Augustiner1328 (26. Mai 2010)

]:->;7192722 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das klingt doch gut, danke!
> 
> @iglg: sag mal woher hast du die Teilnehmer-Info, war das eine Mail? Habe nichts dergleichen gefunden.



war als anhang in einer mail von plan b wenn du die pdf brauchst pn mir deine mail adresse....

wen seh ich dann am sonntag auf der langen in Gap /Samstag auch lang ?


----------



## ]:-> (26. Mai 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> war als anhang in einer mail von plan b wenn du die pdf brauchst pn mir deine mail adresse....
> 
> wen seh ich dann am sonntag auf der langen in Gap /Samstag auch lang ?



Ah, guter Hinweis. Nach umfangreichem Durchsuchen meiner Festplatte habe ich das pdf gefunden 

Nachdem ich ja da etwas unerfahren bin ergibt sich gleich noch eine Frage:



> Diese Dinge müsst Ihr aus Sicherheitsgründen immer mitführen. Sie
> werden täglich am Start geprüft:
> 1. Mobiltelefon, Teilnehmerausweis, Versicherungskarte und Bargeld
> 2. Roadbook
> ...



Ist das wirklich ernst gemeint?  Soll ich nicht gleich noch Ritzelabzieher und Kettenpeitsche einpacken....den Drehmo nicht zu vergessen 

Also Punkt 1 ohne Handy, 2 und 3 zur Hälfte, dazu ein kleiner Teil von 5 krig ich ja noch in das Trikot und macht evtl. auch Sinn aber der Rest erfordert ja schon einen Tagesruksack 
Ich wollte die standart Marthon-Ausrüstung mitnehmen und keine Alpencross-Ausstattung


----------



## iglg (26. Mai 2010)

]:->;7192722 schrieb:
			
		

> Na das klingt doch gut, danke!
> 
> @iglg: sag mal woher hast du die Teilnehmer-Info, war das eine Mail? Habe nichts dergleichen gefunden.



Ich selbst habe sie auch nicht bekommen, aber mein Freund hat sie mir weitergeleitet.

Gib mir deine email, dann schicke ich sie dir.


----------



## tofino73 (27. Mai 2010)

Es könnte eine ziemlich nasse Angelegenheit werden nächste Woche mit Temperaturen deutlich unter 10°..., habe mal das Wetter gecheckt:

http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=ATAT30334

Happy trails


----------



## Jan-Ove (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

sucht noch jemand aus NRW einen Mitfahrer oder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Garmisch zur TG?


----------



## scooter_werner (29. Mai 2010)

]:->;7195464 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich ja da etwas unerfahren bin ergibt sich gleich noch eine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kristian, hältst Du Dich immer an alle Regeln?  Ich werde das mitnehmen, was ich auf einen normalen Marathon auch mitnehme. Damit bin ich auch bei der TAC gut gefahren. Wir bewegen uns ja nicht entfernt jeder Zivilisation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Mai 2010)

scooter_werner schrieb:


> Kristian, hältst Du Dich immer an alle Regeln?  Ich werde das mitnehmen, was ich auf einen normalen Marathon auch mitnehme. Damit bin ich auch bei der TAC gut gefahren. Wir bewegen uns ja nicht entfernt jeder Zivilisation.



Der Veranstalter muss solche Vorgaben machen, um sich im Falle eines Falles exculpieren zu können...im Sinne von: Wir haben es dem Teilnehmer ja gesagt und er hat es unterschrieben...also kann er jetzt keine egressansprüche stellen...

joe


----------



## ctwitt (29. Mai 2010)

Ich nehme genau das mit was Team Bulls auch mitnimmt


----------



## Stevens M8 (30. Mai 2010)

Was ist das dann alles?

Grüße


----------



## Stevens M8 (30. Mai 2010)

Was ist das dann alles?

Grüße


----------



## Bautiger (30. Mai 2010)

hallo

wahrscheinlich das bike


----------



## kubus74 (30. Mai 2010)

na na,

einen Helm haben die schon auch noch auf...


----------



## Bautiger (30. Mai 2010)

hallo

und schuh wern s au anhan


----------



## Felix_r. (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bräuchte noch einen der mein Auto von Etappe zu Etappe fährt.


----------



## ]:-> (31. Mai 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> und schuh wern s au anhan



Gummistiefel mit Klickies....ich glaube das wird dieses Jahr noch eine Marktlücke.
Aber wie ich "Pfronten" bem Wetterbericht eingegeben habe bin ich fast vom Stuhl gefallen: Niederschlagsrisiko 25%, nur bei Etappenstart soll es hübschen Starktregen bei 7°C geben 
Über den Mittwoch schweige ich besser mal ... das arme Material


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2010)

hallo

so bike gecheckt, ff`s aufgezogen morgen wird angereist,wünsche allen gute beine,und viel glück


----------



## Augustiner1328 (31. Mai 2010)

Bautiger schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so bike gecheckt, ff`s aufgezogen morgen wird angereist,wünsche allen gute beine,und viel glück



 hier schauert es seit gestern... bis donnertstag sind weitere niederschläge angesagt und du wachst FF wirklich Optimist die Erste Etappe  alles andere als FF tauglich von mir aus Race King aber FF viel Spass im Schlägle Trail zum Schluss


----------



## Bautiger (31. Mai 2010)

hallo

ich komm mit dem ff gut klar,die contis hingegen sind nicht mein ding
und spass aufem trail hab ich gern


----------



## Stevens M8 (31. Mai 2010)

Race King ganz klar seit Samstag mit Latex...
Gute Fahrt

Grüße


----------



## panzer-oddo (6. Juni 2010)

So, wieder daheim.

War doch eine schöne Veranstaltung bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie etwa die umsonst gestrampelten hm und km gestern auf der Schlussetappe mit anschließendem Monsterstau. Wer von euch war auch bei den "Fehlgeleiteten" bzw. WER HAT DEN PFEIL RUMGEDREHT?

Gabs bei der Siegerehrung Äusserungen dazu?

Ich persönlich habe langsam angefangen und dann ganz stark nachgelassen, wie liefs bei euch?


----------



## Stucka (6. Juni 2010)

Bis auf die zwei derben Staus an den Brücken bei der Schlussetappe wars eine supertolle Geschichte! Orga im Hinblick auf das beschissene Wetter an den ersten beiden Etappen super. Verpflegung top, Strecke bis auf ganz wenige Passagen (Balderschwang-Hittisau) top, fordernd und nicht ohne Anspruch! Fahrerfeld total nett und relaxt. Bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, definitiv! Selten so viele Leute und Anfeuerung an der Strecke erlebt! Die Rescue-Leute haben super Arbeit geleistet und waren blitzschnell zur Stelle.Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (6. Juni 2010)

Bin gerade noch am Bodensee - der Kreis schließt sich gerade, denn es regnet schon wieder seit 1 h . Der Regen ist allerdings wärmer als am Start.

Es war mein erstes Etappenrennen und ich fand es KLASSE. Die Orga, die Mitfahrer, die Strecke. Alles prima.

Macht Lust auf noch mal ???


----------



## nimmersatt (6. Juni 2010)

in bescheidenem Rahmen hab ich ein paar Bilder vom Donnerstag (erstes Drittel des Feldes) und Freitag (erste Hälfte) - falls jemand mir seine Identität verraten will... 
(und es nicht eilig hat)


----------



## fischerman (6. Juni 2010)

ich habe gerade noch heraus gefunden, wieso der Start am Donnerstag verschoben wurde, laut diesem Video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgoODIGn0_0"]YouTube- Mountainbiker erobern das AllgÃ¤u[/nomedia] lags wohl an den Überflutungen.

Ich fand das Rennen an sich auch gut. Mein Ergebnis war dem Trainingszustand entsprechend. Den Stau gestern konnte man dann für ein bißchen Smalltalk nutzen.


----------



## wadelwunder (7. Juni 2010)

Am Anfang haben sich ja einige über die Streckenführung beschwert, aber ich fand sie für das Wetter super. Es gab leider ein paar heftige Stürze, und das bei durchaus gemäßigtem technischen Anspruch. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele es zerlegt hätte, wenn es richtig technisch geworden wäre. 
Ich muss sagen, das es eine super perfekte Veranstaltung war. Schade fand ich nur die Staus: Da quält man sich mit einer Portion extra die Hänge rauf, um sich dann die Beine in den Bauch zu stehen. Wieviel Energie kostet es, 20 Minuten rauszufahren... das ist ärgerlich, aber es wird wohl immer Engstellen geben. Auch beim Start der 1. Etappe knallen 1200 Fahrer noch bevor sich das Feld gestreckt hat, in einen steilen Anstieg. Da habe ich gut eine halbe Stunde verloren, da ganz hinten gestartet. Es können ja auch nicht alle vorne starten. Alles in Allem alles dabei gewesen. Super Veranstaltung!  Meiner Meinung nach eine oder zwei Etappen zu kurz, wobei ich dann hätte abbrechen müssen, hat mich doch punktgenau nach Zieleinlauf eine Magen-Darm-Grippe heimgesucht. Also aus meiner Sicht Perfekt


----------



## Stevens M8 (7. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ich auf den Bildern nicht dabei bin.... bin einer der gemerkt hat das wir auf der letzten Runde falsch sind...
Wir sind an der Brücke links hoch weil der Pfeil verdreht war, als wir den Berg oben waren haben wir einen Bauern gefragt der meinte hier ist heute noch keiner durch.... Also wir alle zurück nach unten, es waren gerade alle dabei diesen 3-4km Berg rauf zu fahren und schauten uns ganz komisch an....

Da ich das Glück hatte als erster wieder in den "Trial" am Wasser zu fahren konnte ich den Weg zur Bergwertung hoch ohne jemanden hinter mir zu haben...

Nach 2Std 59 im Ziel war ich zwar sauer aber trotzdem zufrieden das es vorbei war....

Grüße


----------



## maxmistral (8. Juni 2010)

Die Staus am letzten Tag sind ja nur entstanden, weil das Schild verdreht war und hunderte von Fahrer umkehren mußten, sehr ärgerlich, sowas wird man aber auch bei sorgfältigster Planung nie 100% ausschließen können. Ansonsten hat die Orga durch Plan B wieder gut gepaßt.

Interessant ist auch wie die Fahrer im Vorfeld über den hohen Asphaltanteil der 3. und 4. Etappe geschimpft haben, während des Rennen waren die meisten doch froh, daß es sich so gut gerollt hat. Trotzdem das war eine Genehmigungspanne und ich hoffe dass Uli Stanciu und Plan B das nächste mal das Rennen auch so durchführen wie es ausgeschrieben war. 

Wg. der Verletzungen, bei schweren Strecken passiert nicht mehr als bei leichten, im Gegenteil, in Trails gibt es mal Abschürfungen, auf schnellen Abfahren kann man sich richtig verletzen wie z.B. Pia Sundstedt.


----------



## wadelwunder (8. Juni 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Wg. der Verletzungen, bei schweren Strecken passiert nicht mehr als bei leichten, im Gegenteil, in Trails gibt es mal Abschürfungen, auf schnellen Abfahren kann man sich richtig verletzen wie z.B. Pia Sundstedt.



Das ist wohl war. Tut mir echt Leid um Pia und natürlich um die anderen.


----------



## wadelwunder (8. Juni 2010)

Stevens M8 schrieb:


> Da ich das Glück hatte als erster wieder in den "Trial" am Wasser zu fahren konnte ich den Weg zur Bergwertung hoch ohne jemanden hinter mir zu haben...
> 
> Nach 2Std 59 im Ziel war ich zwar sauer aber trotzdem zufrieden das es vorbei war....
> 
> Grüße



Ich habe euch zurückkommen und wieder auf der korrekten Strecke einbiegen sehen. Wenn Dir das was gibt: Du hast mir von da ab noch 18 Minuten abgenommen
Ich bin zwar froh, dass ich nicht dabei war, aber über die Plätze, die ich dadurch nach vorne gerutscht bin, kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich freuen Wie weit seit Ihr da eigentlich rauf? Ich habe mal die Etappenzeiten angesehen und das Niveau verglichen: demnach müsstet Ihr ca. 15-20Min. verloren haben, oder? Mann kann richtig an den Ergebnissen sehen, wer dabei war. Wenn es euch wichtig ist. kann man das vielleicht mit PlanB diskutieren, wobei die wahrscheinlich sagen werden, dass mann für die korrekte Streckenverfolgung selber verantwortlich ist. Nur mal ehrlich: Ich hatte das schon 2 Mal, dass sich das Führungsmotorrad verfahren hat und wir sind immer wie die Lemminge hinterher. Selbst wenn man im Peloton fährt, wird man nicht ins Roadbook gucken, nö:


----------



## Kati (8. Juni 2010)

> Wenn es euch wichtig ist. kann man das vielleicht mit PlanB diskutieren, wobei die wahrscheinlich sagen werden, dass mann für die korrekte Streckenverfolgung selber verantwortlich ist.


Genau so hat es der Uli gesagt. Er lief uns am Samstag im Zielbereich in die Arme. Und da es die Jungs in meinem Team auch erwischt hatte, haben sie ihn drauf angesprochen. Er war da echt uneinsichtig. Ansonsten war die Organisation top. Nur die Streckenführung war nicht nach meinem Geschmack (bei 286km grad mal 9km Trail lt. Roadbook). Nächstes Jahr wieder? Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## powderJO (8. Juni 2010)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> wobei ich dann hätte abbrechen müssen, hat mich doch punktgenau nach Zieleinlauf eine Magen-Darm-Grippe heimgesucht. Also aus meiner Sicht Perfekt



bist damit nicht alleine. mich hat es sonntag abend auf der heimfahrt vom tegernsee erwischt. toll. nur gut, dass die nächste autobahnraststätte relativ schnell kam, sonst wärs in die hose gegangen... jetzt kann ich mich nicht weiter als 5 meter vom klo wegbewegen....


zum rennen selbst: insgesamt fand ich es ganz gut. mehr nicht. mir waren es zu viele bolzerpassagen und hochgeschwindigkeits-teerabfahrten. das liegt mir nicht so. die orga war wie immer bei plan b gut - bis auf den verdrehten pfeil am schluss. das hat auch mich mindestens 20 minuten und einige plätze gekostet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (8. Juni 2010)

Seh ich das richtig, dass man die Sportograf Bilder nur in der 50,- EUR Flat kaufen kann und nicht einzeln?


----------



## ctwitt (8. Juni 2010)

Ja, richtig. Habe die schon angeschrieben, dass ich nur ein Bild möchte. Aber da schalten sie auf stur. Sollen die doch an ihren Bildern ersticken vor Habgier! 50 Euro für ein Bild die spinnen!


----------



## crank-jay (8. Juni 2010)

An alle die vorher so viel gemekert haben und die veranstaltung boykotieren wollten:

Die TG war total klasse und hat riesig Spaß gemacht!!!!!!
Freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## wadelwunder (8. Juni 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> bist damit nicht alleine. mich hat es sonntag abend auf der heimfahrt vom tegernsee erwischt. toll. [=QUOTE]
> Sag bloß, Du hast den Tegernseer noch geschafft... Ich war gemeldet, aber keine Chance: 39fieber und alle 10 Minuten zur Schüssel.  :kotz:


----------



## Stevens M8 (8. Juni 2010)

Ja waren so ca. 15-20min sind da so ca. 4km hoch denke ich und 200hm...

Ach ja war den ganzen Sonntag im Bett gelegen wegen Magen, Kopfweh usw... ich denke es war ein Sonnenstich oder so.

Grüße


----------



## powderJO (9. Juni 2010)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Sag bloß, Du hast den Tegernseer noch geschafft... Ich war gemeldet, aber keine Chance: 39fieber und alle 10 Minuten zur Schüssel.  :kotz:



ja. habe aber von d auf b umgemeldet. wollte die woche doch angemessen ausklingen lassen und ausserdem ist der tegernsee-marathon mein absoluter lieblingsmarathon in deutschland. so wars eine gute und erfolgreiche woche:

garmisch 2 platz ak auf der mittelstrecke, tg immerhin noch 30igster ak (trotz des blöden verfahrers) und tegernsee noch mal fünfter ak (ohne die vielen wanderer und kinderwagen wäre es mehr geworden, war aber nicht so risikofreudig in den abfahrten wie meine mitstreiter dadurch. wollte nicht in einen kinderwagen reinkrachen). 

aber gut - die quittung habe ich jetzt - heute nacht noch kein auge zugemacht vor schmerzen im magen und fieber habe ich auch. versuche mich jetzt halt hier abzulenken...


----------



## Kati (9. Juni 2010)

> Seh ich das richtig, dass man die Sportograf Bilder nur in der 50,- EUR Flat kaufen kann und nicht einzeln?


Ach du schei**. Ich hatte erst bei denen in der Preisliste gekuckt. Da stand 17â¬ Fotoflat. Aber in der "Eventpreisliste" steht echt 50â¬. 
Da brauch ich ja demnÃ¤chst noch einen Sponsor fÃ¼r die Fotos. Aber es wird genug geben, die die Dinger kaufen.


----------



## wadelwunder (9. Juni 2010)

Kati schrieb:


> Ach du schei**. Ich hatte erst bei denen in der Preisliste gekuckt. Da stand 17 Fotoflat. Aber in der "Eventpreisliste" steht echt 50.
> Da brauch ich ja demnächst noch einen Sponsor für die Fotos. Aber es wird genug geben, die die Dinger kaufen.



Mir stinkt es auch, aber habe mal nachgerechnet:
Wenn jeder 2. ein oder 2 Fotos kauft, dann sagen wir mal großzügig: verkaufen sie 2000 Fotos... Da waren mindestens 4 Fotografen unterwegs, 4 Tage lang mit Übernachtung. Das Unternehmen streicht nach Steuer 1500 ein und verteilt es dann gerecht unter den Angestellten und Fotografen
glaube gerne, dass die da eine andere Strategie brauchen
hatte mich schon auf die Bilder gefreut


----------



## wadelwunder (9. Juni 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> garmisch 2 platz ak auf der mittelstrecke, tg immerhin noch 30igster ak (trotz des blöden verfahrers) und tegernsee noch mal fünfter ak



Powder jo, du bisch ja ein Tier. Da brauchst Du doch keine Ausreden mehr:kotz:
Spaß beiseite: Waren da echt Kinderwagen unterwegs? Ich hab da noch nie einen gesehen, und der Tegernseer ist auch mein absoluter Liebling Wäre soo gerne dabei gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (9. Juni 2010)

ja, da waren kinderwagen unterwegs - und jede menge anderer spaziergänger mit kind und kegel und hunden und omas und opis... mir war es da echt zu riskant vollgas zu gehen bergab, kurven schneiden habe ich mir auch gespart - alleine die vorstellung in einen fußgänger oder einen kinderwagen reinzukrachen hat mir schon gänsehaut verursacht. selbst wenn ich keinen fehler mache weiß ich halt nicht, ob nicht doch mal ein kind in den weg läuft, ein hund querschießt oder eine omi stolpert... 


wegen der fotoflat: ich finde es auch schon dreist, klar ist der aufwand riesig aber für ein paar fotos 50 euro abzudrücken ist schon arg...


----------



## wadelwunder (9. Juni 2010)

Aber ich muss sagen: Ich hatte mir von den Bildern des Spottfotografen auch etwas mehr erwartet. Wenn wenigstens 5 dabei gewesen wären, die mir gefallen... aber da ist gerade mal 1 oder 2 dabei, von denen ich sagen würde: Die sind irgendwie gut als Foto. Die anderen sind schlechter als Hobbyfotos.


----------



## iglg (9. Juni 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> ja, da waren kinderwagen unterwegs - und jede menge anderer spaziergänger mit kind und kegel und hunden und omas und opis... mir war es da echt zu riskant vollgas zu gehen bergab, kurven schneiden habe ich mir auch gespart - alleine die vorstellung in einen fußgänger oder einen kinderwagen reinzukrachen hat mir schon gänsehaut verursacht. selbst wenn ich keinen fehler mache weiß ich halt nicht, ob nicht doch mal ein kind in den weg läuft, ein hund querschießt oder eine omi stolpert...
> 
> 
> wegen der fotoflat: ich finde es auch schon dreist, klar ist der aufwand riesig aber für ein paar fotos 50 euro abzudrücken ist schon arg...



Mann, seid Ihr alle negativ !

Von mir haben die angeblich 55 Fotos gemacht, das macht bei der Flat unter 1 EURO je Foto. Mit Fotografen-Lohn, Autoanmietung, Benzinkosten, Quad/Motorrad,  Sortierung, Entwicklung und Logistik finde ich nicht, das das übertrieben ist. Die Abi-Fotos meiner Tochter vom Abiball waren sehr deutlich teurer.


----------



## kubus74 (10. Juni 2010)

Nochmal kurz zur Veranstaltung - hier mein ResÃ¼mee:
Strecke war ok, kann sich ohnehin jeder so schwer machen wie es braucht. Wenn jemand nach einem 55km Marathon unbedingt hinterher noch 30km weiter die Berge hoch und runter fahren will hat er meiner Meinung nach in den ersten 55km was falsch verstanden. Etappenorte waren sehr engagiert- das war prima. Orga war wegen der Teilnehmerzahlen "professionell" - was mich zu meiner Kritik bringt.
1. zu hoher Teilnehmerzahl. Der nach Shopping-TV Manier kÃ¼nstlich gesteuerte Run auf die StartplÃ¤tze ("Schnell schnell zugreifen") ist als klassisches Haifischm-marketing zwar betriebswirtschaftlich schlÃ¼ssig. FamiliÃ¤re Orga sieht aber echt anders aus. Hier hatte ich schon das subtile GefÃ¼hl ordentlich abgezockt zu werden. Vor allem dann wenn man fÃ¼r alles (CampingfÃ¼hrer) extra zahlen muss.
2. unzureichende Betreuung auf der Rennstrecke. damit meine ich nicht die Rescue Leute sondern die Verpflegungsstellen. Ich mÃ¶chte als ambitionierer Sportler (und das ist das erste Viertel des Teilnehmerfeldes sicher) vom Veranstalter ernstgenommen werden. Und dazu gehÃ¶rt ein Flaschenwechsel und sportgerechtes Essen. Die Fruchtschnittchen sind fÃ¼r den Volkswandertag sicher ok - bei einer derartigen Sportveranstaltung erwarte ich einfach mehr - und ich kenne das von der Trans-Schwarzwald auch anders.
Die folgende Diskussion an der nÃ¤chsten Verpflegungstelle halte ich fÃ¼r meinen diesbezÃ¼glichen HÃ¶hepunkt des Rennens und will dieses deshalb mal wiedergeben:
Ich: â Hab mir grad bei einem Sturz den Zahn ausgeschlagen und Hunger kann ich bitte ein Gel haben?â
BÃ¤rtiger Bayer (einer der Schergen des Veranstalters):âNaa, Gel is nur fÃ¼r die Profis, do nimmst a Fruchtschnittenâ
Ich: âich kann nicht kauen!â
BB: âNaa, Gels gibs netâ
Ich: âDu Saftsack gib mir jetzt endlich was, was ich essen kann!!!â
BB: âOlso, aba blos an aufgrissene TÃ¼tn!

Letztlich wars aber trotz persÃ¶nlich zu verantwortetem Verletzungs- und Pannenpech trotzdem fÃ¼r mich zumindest zeitweise groÃer SpaÃ. letztlich muss jeder selber Wissen was er will, top Organsisation und familiÃ¤re AtmosphÃ¤re gibts bei der Trans-Schwarzwald, die Etappenrennen in den spektakulÃ¤rsten Bike-Gebieten gibts halt weiterhin (leider) nur bei Plan B.


----------



## maxmistral (10. Juni 2010)

kubus74 schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zur Veranstaltung - hier mein Resümee:
> Strecke war ok, kann sich ohnehin jeder so schwer machen wie es braucht. Wenn jemand nach einem 55km Marathon unbedingt hinterher noch 30km weiter die Berge hoch und runter fahren will hat er meiner Meinung nach in den ersten 55km was falsch verstanden. Etappenorte waren sehr engagiert- das war prima. Orga war wegen der Teilnehmerzahlen "professionell" - was mich zu meiner Kritik bringt.
> 1. zu hoher Teilnehmerzahl. Der nach Shopping-TV Manier künstlich gesteuerte Run auf die Startplätze ("Schnell schnell zugreifen") ist als klassisches Haifischm-marketing zwar betriebswirtschaftlich schlüssig. Familiäre Orga sieht aber echt anders aus. Hier hatte ich schon das subtile Gefühl ordentlich abgezockt zu werden. Vor allem dann wenn man für alles (Campingführer) extra zahlen muss.
> 2. unzureichende Betreuung auf der Rennstrecke. damit meine ich nicht die Rescue Leute sondern die Verpflegungsstellen. Ich möchte als ambitionierer Sportler (und das ist das erste Viertel des Teilnehmerfeldes sicher) vom Veranstalter ernstgenommen werden. Und dazu gehört ein Flaschenwechsel und sportgerechtes Essen. Die Fruchtschnittchen sind für den Volkswandertag sicher ok - bei einer derartigen Sportveranstaltung erwarte ich einfach mehr - und ich kenne das von der Trans-Schwarzwald auch anders.
> ...



Wenn ich die Strecke vorher gekannt hätte, d.h. am 3. und 4. Tag mit 2/3 asphaltierten Wegen, dann wäre ich die Trans-Schwarzwald gefahren. 

Mit 1200 Teilnehmern, kommt so eine Veranstaltung an Ihre Grenzen, die 500 bei einer Trans-Schwarzwald sind schon deutlich familiärer. Insgesamt hat die Orga durch Plan B und die Etappenorte aber gut funktioniert. Kein Vergleich zu dem was sich bei manchen italienischen Etappenorten bei der Transalp schon abgespielt hat.

Dass es bei Trans-Alp und Trans-Germany keinen Flaschentausch gibt es ein ewiges Ärgernis, da lobe ich mir die Trans-Schwarzwald. 

Kein Gel und nur Früchtschnittchen, ist schon ärmlich bei der Trans-Germany. Vernünftige Riegel und Gel könnten die schon austeilen.

Insgesamt ist dieses 4 Tage Renn-Konzept in den Alpen aber erfolgreich und eine Bereicherung. Die Genehmigungsprobleme wird die Rennleitung hoffentlich 2011 bei Zeiten angehen. Bin mal gespannt ob die sog. Trans-Germany 2011 überhaupt noch in Germany ist, wenn es im Allgäu immer so Probleme mit der Streckengenehmigung gibt.


----------



## wadelwunder (10. Juni 2010)

TransAustria vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (10. Juni 2010)

ich komm ja aus dem Allgäu und krieg jetzt recht gut mit, was nach der Trans hier abgeht. Grundsätzlich - die Trans hat einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, die Befürchtungen im Vorfeld (bedingt durch die Teilnehmerzahl und damit verbundene SChäden etc.) haben sich ja nicht bewahrheitet. Insofern schon ein Sieg für uns alle! Ich bin auch ziemlich optimistisch, was eine eine etwas bessere Streckenführung betrifft - sofern die Trans überhaupt noch mal in die Region geht. Einige der Hauptgegner sind zumindest gesprächsbereit, das ist doch schon mal was. Aaaaaber: ganz übel gekommen ist die permanente und zielgerechte Müllstreuung auf der Strecke. Es ist unfassbar. Die hauen vor einem ihre Tüten und Papiere in die Gegend, am besten noch mit Schwung in Richtung Wald oder Wiese. Das kotzt mich echt an. Biken ist für mich neben der sportliche Herausforderung auch und gerade ein Sport in der Natur, gerade das liebe ich daran. Fühlen sich diese Typen dann profihaft wie bei der Tour de France? Material rein in die Imbisshöhle und ab ins Gelände - das kanns doch nicht sein! Und wenn schon was liegen bleibt, sollte die Orga mit einem Schlusskommando dafür sorgen, dass der Mist eben mitgenommen wird.

Noch was: zugegeben, die Begleitung durch die Motorbikes war notwendig. Allerdings habe ich so das Gefühl bekommen, dass die Jungs - wenn schon mal spannendes Gelände war - ihr Fahrvermögen auch uns demonstrieren wollten und das ganze mit einer Motocross-Strecke verwechselt haben. Warum zur Hölle können die nicht einigermaßen moderat begleiten und eben mal stehen bleiben, wenns eng wird. Die müssen mir nicht beweisen, dass sie biken können, echt nicht! Ansonsten hats mir super gefallen. War - mit Abstrichen - eine perfekte Veranstaltung. Teilnehmerlimit festlegen, UCI wieder raus aus der Trans (dann wirds ingesamt etwas entspannter, oder?), dann bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## cervus-elaphus (10. Juni 2010)

Stevens M8 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich auf den Bildern nicht dabei bin.... bin einer der gemerkt hat das wir auf der letzten Runde falsch sind...
> Wir sind an der Brücke links hoch weil der Pfeil verdreht war, als wir den Berg oben waren haben wir einen Bauern gefragt der meinte hier ist heute noch keiner durch.... Also wir alle zurück nach unten, es waren gerade alle dabei diesen 3-4km Berg rauf zu fahren und schauten uns ganz komisch an....
> 
> Da ich das Glück hatte als erster wieder in den "Trial" am Wasser zu fahren konnte ich den Weg zur Bergwertung hoch ohne jemanden hinter mir zu haben...
> ...



Hi, müssen dann wohl zusammen oben umgedreht haben. Sind dann auch zurück, aber aus Unsicherheit ob der richtigen Entscheidung hab ichs dann nicht so richtig bis zur Brücke krachen lassen, so dass immer mehr entgegenkommende Biker umdrehten und mir in die Quere kamen, hab dann allerdings sehr schnell geschaltet und mich der Diskussion an der Brücke entzogen, indem ich einfach links abgebogen war. Da waren dann noch so ein Dutzend Fahrer vor mir, so dass ich die alle noch rechtzeitig überholen konnte, bevor der Trail schwieriger wurde. Hat mich dennoch geärgert, bin dann so um 3 Stunden ins Ziel gefahren, hat mich mächtig geärgert. Mein Kumpel hats noch schlimmer getroffen, dem fehlten bei den Senioren im Ziel nur 100 sekunden zum Podium, nicht auszudenken, wie wir ohne die 20 minuten Verlust abends hätten feiern können. Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung gelungen, das Profil der ersten beiden Etappen dem Wetter angepasst, aber die beiden letzten technisch keine Herausforderung. Allerdings will ich nicht wissen, wie das geworden wäre, wenn die Strecke technischer gewesen wäre. Es hatten ja so schon viele Schwierigkeiten, auf dem Bike sitzen zu bleiben. Bei der ersten Etappe hätte man sich die Auffahrt zur Tuftlalm meiner Meinung sparen können, die war weder schön noch braucht man so eine Rampe kurz vorm Ziel. Die Verpflegung auf der Strecke war das allerletzte, was ich bisher erlebt habe. Jede RTF hat für 3 Euro Startgebühr bessere Versorgung auf der Strecke. Hab die Masse deshalb ausgelassen und mich mit eigenen Riegeln versorgt.


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (10. Juni 2010)

Wer rechnet bei dem Startgeld noch mit guter Streckenverpflegung, das wäre wirklich zu viel des Guten. Denke mal, dass nächstes Jahr noch Gels unterwegs Gels verkauft werden für einen vernünftigen Preis. So 5 Euro wären doch ok, oder?


----------



## cervus-elaphus (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, Gels und Fotos verkaufen, das wird der Bringer. Und abends Fahrtechnikseminare, ich hab ne Geschäftsidee


----------



## Stevens M8 (17. Juni 2010)

Ist euch bekannt wann die Trikots versendet werden für die die nicht bei der Siegerehrung dabei sein konnten??

Gruß Uli


----------



## tofino73 (17. Juni 2010)

Hier das Zitat von PlanB, wobei Ende nächster Woche morgen ist ;-)


_Wir schicken das Trikot, die Urkunde und die Medaille automatisch zu Dir nach Hause!
Es kann aber leicht bis Ende nächste Woche dauern, da wir gerade noch in Willingen am Bike Festival sind!
Liebe Grüße

PLAN B
event company gmbh
Birkenleiten 33
81543 München​_


----------



## FrankDe (17. Juni 2010)

> _Wir schicken das Trikot, die Urkunde und die *Medaille* automatisch zu  Dir nach Hause!_



heißt das etwa, dass du es aufs treppchen geschaft hast?


----------



## tofino73 (17. Juni 2010)

Neeh, bei weitem nicht...


----------



## herr.gigs (17. Juni 2010)

mhhh... klingt nach Tamara


----------



## Stevens M8 (20. Juni 2010)

Die Sachen sind bei mir gestern mit der Post gekommen.
Eine Urkunde, Trikot mit falschen Km und Höhenmeter Aufdruck... wahrscheinlich waren die Trikots schon fertig und dann musste die Strecke nochmals geändert werden und dann gibts noch so eine Medaille..

Gruß Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stucka (20. Juni 2010)

Trikots sind cool, KM/HM sekundär (da könnte man ganz drauf verzichten), Medaille ist allerdings von der Bike Transalp, bei Euch auch??


----------



## maxmistral (20. Juni 2010)

Stucka schrieb:


> Trikots sind cool, KM/HM sekundär (da könnte man ganz drauf verzichten), Medaille ist allerdings von der Bike Transalp, bei Euch auch??



Gab schon schlimmere Designs! Insgesamt ein vom Schnitt her einfach gemachtes Trikot, allerdings relativ elastisch, läßt sich daher auch gut tragen. Positiv der durchgehende aussenliegende Reißverschluß. Ich werde das im Training anziehen.

Medaille mit Bike-Transalp? Bei mir steht Bike Transgermany drauf!


----------



## Stevens M8 (20. Juni 2010)

Bei mir steht auch Trans Germany

Grüße


----------



## iglg (20. Juni 2010)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Gab schon schlimmere Designs! Insgesamt ein vom Schnitt her einfach gemachtes Trikot, allerdings relativ elastisch, läßt sich daher auch gut tragen. Positiv der durchgehende aussenliegende Reißverschluß. Ich werde das im Training anziehen.
> 
> Medaille mit Bike-Transalp? Bei mir steht Bike Transgermany drauf!



Ich finde es hübsch. Und weil ich es mir hart erarbeitet habe, trage ich es gerne. Zuletzt beim MA in Willingen.  Die nicht aktuellen Streckendaten sind natürlich blöd, aber die eigentliche Aussage ist des Trikots ist ja: FINISHER Craft Bike Trans Germany 2010 !

Bei der Finisher-Party in Bregenz gab es gar keine Medaille. Nu Urkunde und Trikot. Ist aber auch genug.


----------



## wadelwunder (21. Juni 2010)

Finisher Trikot mit 7200hm auf 4 Etappen wäre eh peinlich 
Wenn ma da an Bad Goisern denkt...


----------



## iglg (22. Juni 2010)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Finisher Trikot mit 7200hm auf 4 Etappen wäre eh peinlich
> Wenn ma da an Bad Goisern denkt...



Ich kenne keinen, der dabei war und es zu luschig fand...


----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2010)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen, der dabei war und es zu luschig fand...



in der praxis gibt es eh keine luschigen rennen, weil halt das tempo höher wird, wenn die strecke einfacher ist. 

die strecke an sich aber war schon "luschig". es hätten durchaus mehr kilometer und höhenmeter sein dürfen. auch mehr schotter und trails wären fein gewesen - wäre mir auch deutlich engegengekommen als leichtgewicht. aber sei's drum - es wurde eh schon hier vorab genug diskutiert, es wurde während des rennes darüber geredet und ich denke, der veranstalter weiß, was er zu tun hat im nächsten jahr. 

und letztendlich: insgesamt war es trotz allem doch ein netter event.*





* auch wenn ich noch immer unten extremen magen-problemen leide....


----------

